# 24 Weeks Til Perfection



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

*14 Weeks Til Perfection*

Starting a fresh journal to track my journey to my show I will attempt to be ready for on 05/10/03.  14 WEEKS


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

DAY ONE OF PERFECTION TIL 05/10/03

ONE
2 scoops Protein Powder
.75 ounces of Peanuts 
Coffee with table cream/2 sweetner

TWO
4 ounces Chicken (wt cooked)
1 apple
2 tbsp Newmans 
Green Beans

THREE
Same as TWO sans Apple

FOUR
1 can tuna
1 Pepper
1.5 Tbsp Newmans
1 Tsp Flax
5 strawberries


FIVE
6 egg whites
2 yolks
1/2 c oats

SIx
SKIPPED Fell asleep.

*TOTALS: 1595 cal 65g f 67g c 183g p*


WORKOUT: Chest, Tri???s and 30 min of Uphill walking.


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

01/31/03

ONE
2 scoops pwdr
Less than ½c oats
1 tbsp Almond Butter

TWO
4 ounces chicken
2 tbsp Newmans
1 tsp flax
6 strawberries
green beans

THREE
1 can tuna 
2 tbsp Newmans
1 tsp Flax
1 Pepper
3 Strawberries

FOUR
2 scoops powder
1.5 tbsp PB

FIVE
6 eggwhite
2 egg yolk
1/4 c oats

SIX
4 ounces chicken
1 tbsp Newmans Cesear
1 tsp flax

*TOTALS: 1974 cals 86g f 72g c 223g p*

That???s all I know so far, I am experiencing a shortage of carb supply, as I only have strawberries No rice, SP or oats left. FUQ!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

I see that nobody wants to mess w/this now the it says "PERFECTION!"  


Britney.....be sure to post totals........we'll go back and reveiw.....should have a Specific Nutritional Plan for you by Sunday Night....

Now about this cardio that you're "gloating" over......if at all possible, try to get one or more sessions on "Active" rest days...as we want your resistance training sessions to bump your metabolism on training days...and the cardio to bump you on "off" days? 

DP


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

Looking very forward to the meal plan. :curious:

I will go and do the totals shortly. I figured the cardio that way. My Split:

MON- Back, Cardio
TUES- Quads, Calves
WED- Cardio
THUR- Chest, Tri
FRI- Shoulder, Bi, Hams
SAT- Cardio

What do you think?


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

BTW, my husband may be away for a month on business, leaving me with NOTHING to do but workout and sleep (Not clapping he may be leaving though )


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

Totals updated


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> DAY ONE OF PERFECTION TIL 05/10/03
> 
> .....
> ...



Isn't perfection supposed to be, um, perfect?  Just wondering.  Also, what kind of journal like this doesn't post BEFORE stats (if not pics) and goal stats?  Hmmm?

P.S.  It didn't say "read only" so here I am!


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

*LALALALALALALALALALALA*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Looking very forward to the meal plan. :curious:
> 
> I will go and do the totals shortly. I figured the cardio that way. My Split:
> ...



Would like to see Tues and Thurs turned around....and arms before cardio on Sat

Reasons:

1) Get Chest away from shoulders, for better recovery
2) Prioritize arms (from pics), "If your hitting 2 Bodyparts...like Chest and Tris, Something isn't getting hit right!" - WARLORD
3) Cardio will be much better before Leg day, trust me! 

So better is 

Back and Cardio
Chest
Cardio/Off
Legs/Claves....Hams are better here, rather than Isolation...Almost all quad exercises , except L/E hit abductors/hams
Shoulders
Arms/Cardio
Off


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

*Brick*ney.....

Up your P to 40 per meal X 6 until further notice please!  

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> *LALALALALALALALALALALA*



Perhaps you should retitle the thread to:

"Thirteen Weeks and 6 days of Perfection"

Whatdayathink?


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

BRICK-ney?LMAO 

Makes sense. I will try it next week, although I am not sure how the Saturday gym thing will float. Can I do arms/cardio on Weds and only cardio on Saturday instead?

40g it is


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes.....that would work...as long as your energy levels stay up during the week! 

(better on Sat  )

DP


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

K, I will see what I can do.....

Can you check out my thread in Nutrition please?


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> P.S.  It didn't say "read only" so here I am!



Great point buddy! Though being a mod here, I personally would have ignored it even if it did  

Hi Brit


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

KUSO + TP = TROUBLE  





My W/O:

SHOULDERS/BICEPS

DB Press
Upright Rows
Rear Delt Machine
Front Raises
Side Laterals, drop sets

Straight Bar cable
Supinated DB curls
Concentration Curls


----------



## Britney (Feb 1, 2003)

*02/01/03*

11:00am
Uphill Walking 30 min.....I am never again using the apt complex treadmill! It SUCKS as I could not go past level 9 incline


Late start, looks like I am doing 5 meals today.

12:00pm
ONE
6 egg whites
2 yolks
1/2 c oats

3:00pm
TWO
5 ounces chicken
2 tbsp LIGHT Newmans Balsamic
2 tsp Flax
1/2 pepper
1 c green beans

5:30pm
THREE
1 can Tuna
1 tbsp LIGHT Newmans
1 tbsp Flax
1 Red Pepper

9:00pm
Outback Steakhouse
Salad (cucumber BITS, lettuces and sprinkle of cheddar cheese)
2 tbsp LIGHT Newmans
6 ounces DRY chicken breast
4 oz Sweet Poatato....guessimate 

12:30am
5 ounces chicken 
1.5 tbsp Newmans Ceaser
Green Beans

TOTALS:


----------



## Britney (Feb 1, 2003)

Not sure how am I going to work my carbs today.My meal plan fo rtoday only has 30g!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

Prophecy is.....you're gonna end up near 1888 calories w/240 P and 72 F...if that helps 

DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 1, 2003)

DP, Just reading your link in W8's journal:

*Appendectomy
An appendectomy can save your life if you need it, but unnecessary surgery is clearly something that needs to be avoided. How do you know when your appendix might be a problem?

The following are three major clues:

You have absolutely no appetite, even for your most favorite foods.* 

Guess Leah and I are safe


----------



## Britney (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Prophecy is.....you're gonna end up near 1888 calories w/240 P and 72 F...if that helps
> 
> DP



K, then I am gonna be averaging a whopping 70g Carbs. 
I will have 25g c at one of my later meals.Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...what did you do? lol
> 
> ...what's the brick stand for anyway?



For being SOLID! 

(you did see the smilies re: the Voyeur comment...of course it's public silly)


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> For being SOLID!
> 
> (you did see the smilies re: the Voyeur comment...of course it's public silly)
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

Gawd that's a BIG ....................................Smilie! 


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 2, 2003)

*02/2/03*

Saturday measl updated



11:30am
ONE
6 eggwhites
2 yolks
1/2 c oats
1/2 pepper

3:00pm
TWO
1 can Tuna
1/4 c cottage cheese
2 Tbsp Newman Light
2 tsp Flax
1/2 Red Pepper
3 strawberries

6:15pm
5 ounces chicken
2 tbsp Newmans Light
2 tsp flax
3 strawberries

9:15pm
5 ounces chicken
2 tbsp Newmans Light
2 tsp flax
1 apple

12:00am
TBD...

2 scoops proetin 
cream
strawberries

DP, any luck on my stringent plan yet? I gotta pack my meals for tommorow later;p


----------



## Britney (Feb 2, 2003)

Had a Starbucks Grande Regular with a dash of cinnamon


----------



## kuso (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Had a Starbucks Grande Regular with a dash of cinnamon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 02/2/03*



> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> 
> DP, any luck on my stringent plan yet? I gotta pack my meals for tommorow later



Ya, you know it! 


240 P 70 C 72 F 1888 Cals....for two weeks

Cardio as Specified! 

DP

(Totals please Bricknee)


----------



## Britney (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks DP!
Not happy bout the 70g Carbs though. NO carb up?

How the heck do you recommend I split that? Looks like Butternut Squash is going to be on my menu


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Thanks DP!
> Not happy bout the 70g Carbs though. NO carb up?
> 
> How the heck do you recommend I split that? Looks like Butternut Squash is going to be on my menu



*Ass*k you ASS about Carb/ups Bricknee...NO MORE GAMES  Time is short 

25
5...berries
25
5....berries
10...spag squash or sm apple
0

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

Next tweak...there will be 5 meals and a C/U 

DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *Ass*k you ASS about Carb/ups Bricknee...NO MORE GAMES  Time is short
> 
> 25
> ...


*ALRIGHT!* 


thanks I am liking the Berries


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> KUSO + TP = TROUBLE



Damn man, she's on to us!  Though I have to say I am a bit troubled about being lumped together with Kuso.


----------



## kuso (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Though I have to say I am a bit troubled about being lumped together with Kuso.



I had the same reservations....I mean you haven`t truely proven yourself to be a trouble maker yet!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I had the same reservations....I mean you haven`t truely proven yourself to be a trouble maker yet!



Exactly!  I am innocent!


----------



## kuso (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Exactly!  I am innocent!



No no...I never said that....we all know you are, just that it is yet to be PROVEN!!


----------



## Britney (Feb 3, 2003)

*02/03/03*

K, new plan for two weeks: 240P 70C 72F *tummy grumbles*

ONE
6 egg whites
2 yolks
½ c oats

TWO 
1.5 tbsp Cream
Just over 2 scoops Protein
2 Strawberries

THREE
5 ounces chicken
2 tsp Flax
½ c oats
green beans

FOUR
1 can tuna
1/4 c cottage cheese
2 tbsp LIGHT Newmans
2 tsp flax
2 strawberries

FIVE
8 oz steak (pre cooked weight)
1 cup Butternut Squash
Onions n green beans

SIX
1 can tuna
couple tid bits of chicken
2 tbsp LIGHT Newmans
2 tsp flax
Green Beans

*TOTALS: 1938 cals 71F 73C 237P*

WORKOUT= Back and Cardio (uphill 30 min)


----------



## Britney (Feb 3, 2003)

CRAP I bought one of those hand blenders, for my shakes, and the FIRST time I used it was this morning, and it broke!


----------



## kuso (Feb 3, 2003)

Take it back and go hysterical on thier ass....nothing worse than that! I`m sure they`ll at least replace it for you


----------



## Britney (Feb 3, 2003)

Maybe....:lazy:


Had to redo my meals since I could not have shake at meal 4

My meal 5- 8 oz steak(pre cook), 1 c squash, 1 c green beans and onions seems rather LARGE I can barely finish....


----------



## Britney (Feb 3, 2003)

WORKOUT

Pulldowns
Seated Rows
DB Row
Pullovers
Hypers
T Bar Row

30 min Uphill walking- drenched


This chick at the gym always acts "FAKE NICE" to me I found out she is jealous of me, for what? I dont know as she IMO is def in better shape than me. WTF is her prob?


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

Knees are aching today that cannot be good.........


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> WORKOUT
> 
> Pulldowns
> ...



She's female.  (oops, did I say that???)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Knees are aching today that cannot be good.........



Tell me exactly where and how it hurts? 

Sounds like a "Senior Moment".............either alternate speed/flat with uphill/down hill.....or switch to biking for 1-2 sessions...........

On the inside crease of your knee, with your thumb...apply strong pressure for 5-10 seconds, raise 1 and 1/2 inches above the crease, same line..and repeat.....lower 1 and 1/2 inches below the crease and repeat....do this 2-3 times and tell me what is up?


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

Tell me exactly where and how it hurts?  
* The tops of my knees? It aches as in the shin cramps you can get when you are not used to the treadmill*
Sounds like a "Senior Moment".............either alternate speed/flat with uphill/down hill.....or switch to biking for 1-2 sessions...........
*I do 3 min walk, then incline Levels 6,8,10 with corresponding speeds of 4.0, 3.8, 3.5. Then I go back down the levels. The last 5 min I briskly walk at a speed of 4.8-5.0. I am only 24! I HATE the bike *

On the inside crease of your knee, with your thumb...apply strong pressure for 5-10 seconds, raise 1 and 1/2 inches above the crease, same line..and repeat.....lower 1 and 1/2 inches below the crease and repeat....do this 2-3 times and tell me what is up?
*Inside crease meaning behind my knee or above? Sorry I didn???t have my coffee this morning*


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

Felt extremely tired/nauseous last night, hope I am not coming down with something. My time is LIMITED!


*02/05/03*
ONE
½ c oats
1 tbsp PB
2 scoops Protein Powder

TWO 
1 can tuan
Coupla bits o chicken
2 tbsp LIGHT Newmans
2 tsp Flax
2 Strawberries

THREE
5 ounces Chicken
2 tbsp LIGHT Newmans
1 tsp Flax
1 apple
Green beans

FOUR
3 ounces chicken
½ c cottage cheese
2 strawberries
1 tbsp Newmans Olive Oil
Drizzle of flax

FIVE
8 oz Steak (pre cooked wt)
1 c Spaghetti Squash
Green beans n Onions
Drizzle of Flax

SIX
6 eggwhites
2 Yolks
Salsa

*TOTALS:   2008 cals  79C  79F  229 P*

 WHy can I not get this


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

Knee pain is subsiding


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2003)

How's the hunger?  No problem?


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

No hunger at all....strangely.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2003)

Not that strange, since you are doing it right.


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

I am trying. But I do find it strange, as I can out eat my husband,(weighing in at 240 ) esp with sweets and usually I have a vivacious appetite. Instead I am finding myself full and bloated and after my workout/cardio, extremely tired and a bit nauseous


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I am trying. But I do find it strange, as I can out eat my husband,(weighing in at 240 ) esp with sweets and usually I have a *vivacious* appetite. Instead I am finding myself full and bloated and after my workout/cardio, extremely tired and a bit nauseous



Interesting choice of adjectives.

Not so surprising result with those macros.


----------



## tigress (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi Britney. I am nat, and I am doing your split with you. So....when are we doing abs?


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

What' s wrong with vivacious? LOL

I think you are refering to the carbs, or therefore lack of. I think my body is just adjusting. I already see some water lost in my figure.


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Hi Britney. I am nat, and I am doing your split with you. So....when are we doing abs?




Hi Nat.
Abs? LOL I thought of them last night, but I will be honest and tell you I thought afterwards:

" NAh, it wasn't on my split from DP"  




Tonight?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> What' s wrong with vivacious? LOL
> 
> I think you are refering to the carbs, or therefore lack of. I think my body is just adjusting. I already see some water lost in my figure.



Vivacious = lively, which I suppose COULD apply, were one to give her appetite a living adjective.

More commonly used in this context is the word voracious, meaning unquenchable.  Since the words are similar, and one is appropriate and indeed common in this context, and the other is not so appropriate, I thought it was "interesting."  Nothing wrong, though.


----------



## tigress (Feb 4, 2003)

I was thinking tonight, and Sat.  

I was on the treadmill this morning, and I thought....when am I gonna do abs? I will go do mine now. Feeling energetic for a change. (I am already a day behind, but will do chest/cardio tomorrow and then will be caught up.)


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Vivacious = lively, which I suppose COULD apply, were one to give her appetite a living adjective.
> 
> More commonly used in this context is the word voracious, meaning unquenchable.  Since the words are similar, and one is appropriate and indeed common in this context, and the other is not so appropriate, I thought it was "interesting."  Nothing wrong, though.




LMFAO!! I really NEED coffee


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

ABS tonight

What are ya gonna do?


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

thinking of changing meal 4......in da mood for PB


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> LMFAO!! I really NEED coffee



Ah, so you indeed did not mean vivacious, and when brought to your attention you saw no err.  Perhaps you do need another starbucks; ironic then that you should choose the word vivacious.


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

THE FUN IS OVER LOL

Going to workout


----------



## tigress (Feb 4, 2003)

I just did crunches, reverse lifts, some oblique work and then just hung on my inversion rack for a while. Nothing fancy, but they felt sore when I was done. How was the workout?


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

Good news....A guy at the gym said to me, I quote: 

Guy: "I see you have started a new program"(meaning non bulk)

Me: "Actually, yes I have. But its only been a week. You can tell already?"

Guy: "Oh yea, definately. Esp in your waist!"

 The bloat MUST be going away


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

Nat, I skipped Abs But Otherwise my w/o was great


DP, I cannot do the split as we planned this week(arms alone), as my weekend will be limited. Explain later. How about:

M~Back/Cardio
T~Chest/Tri
W~Legs/Cardio
T~Shoulder/Bi
S~Cardio
S~off


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Switch Bi's and Tri's.....oops to late?   


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

DAMN, yes too late!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Add a second arm day to Sat instead of Cardio! LOL 

Or

*1a* Cambered pushdowns
*1b* EZ curls

*2a* Incline EZ BB overhead Extensions
*2b* Cable curls, standing or lying....if lying, head near the cables

*3a* One arm rope pushdowns, strong contraction
*3b * Incline Hammer DB curls

As little rest as possible......2-3 sets each...and then 15 minutes of cardio 


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

OK!

:14wksToWinner:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

what's with the "?" ? 


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

Edited

G'Night


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Good Nite 

DP


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 4, 2003)

brit, whats your goal? %??


----------



## Britney (Feb 5, 2003)

OG, I am not sure. Probably somewhere around 12%. I go by the way I look. I could care less about my BF%

Today was a day from hell I had to attend a "corporate meeting" this morning and it totally threw off my eatting time/schedule On top of that the time in the gym just FLEW, so I skipped cardio, otherwise I would NEVER have made 6 meals


----------



## Britney (Feb 5, 2003)

*02/05/03*

ONE 8:30am
2 scoops powder(was supposed to be eggs, but i left in the fridge)
1/2 c oats
1 tbsp PB(guessimate because I left the TBSP at home

TWO 11:45pm IN THE CAR
5 ounces chicken
2 Tbsp LIGHT Newmans- guessimate
2 tsp Flax- guessimate
1/2 red pepper
2 strawberries

THREE 2:30pm
5 ounces Chicken
2 Tbsp LIGHT Newmans- guessimate
2 tsp Flax- guessimate
1 c green beans
1 apple
1/2 c Squash

FOUR 4:50pm
  Was faced with a big dilema~ 
Do I SKIP Meal 4 and go to the gym and eat again at 9pm AND only make 5 meals? 

OR
 Have a protein bar?  

FIVE 9:00pm
6 eggwhites
2 yolks(was supposed to be for breaky)
1 c green beans
4 strawberries

SIX 11:45pm
5 ounces Chicken
2 tsp Flax
2 tbsp LIGHT Newmans
Green Beans


WORKOUT: LEGS

One Legged Extensions
Leg Press
Hack Squats
Squats
Leg Curl
Seated Calves
Standing Calves


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 5, 2003)

do you ever carb up? and how mucch?


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> how mucch?



Are you German by any chance?? Sounds like one of those accents where they clear thier throats and spag on you


----------



## Britney (Feb 6, 2003)

My ass is sore already
Today is good, meals are in check and looking forward to the gym, but not to all the laundry I must do. Hubby and I are looking into buying a house/condo, but I do not know anything about mortgages ect...Plus we don't have a sizeable downpayment. Friends of ours got a nice house through the FHA with only $4000? But we arent speaking to them right now SO I cant get the scoop......
Going for a coffee, as I cannot keep my eyes open*yawn*


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> My ass is sore already












 

I`m seriously looking into buying too! May even be making a quick trip back to Oz to check a place out next weekend.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 6, 2003)

no im not germannnnnnn!!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> no im not germannnnnnn!!!!



Damned....so you were just spagging then??


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_



Dam....is that an admission??


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 6, 2003)

you know how German people are


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> you know how German people are



Actually...the only thing German I know is thier porn....and that stuff is just filthy


----------



## Britney (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey I am back

Weekend was rough. but overall I stuck as close to my meal plan as possible. Deviations were as followed:

Saturday~ Protein bar as a meal. I KNOW But we were LOST and I didnt expect to be on the road for so long

Sunday~ Meal 4 contained Shell Steak? Never had before, not bad, but definately more fatty than my regular steak

and a fuqing handful of jellybeans, red ones I do not want to talk about this.

Todays meals were fine except it looks like I am only going to have 5 meals due to my afternoon siesta. So much for "perfection" 

DP, am I ready for my tweak yet? 


ANOTHER person at the gym tonight asked if "I was leaning out"  (post jellybeans too )


----------



## Britney (Feb 10, 2003)

Damn thats alot of smileys


----------



## Britney (Feb 10, 2003)

*02/10/03*

I am not about to log my weekend meals. :lazy: BUt it consisted of the usual carb and fat sources plus the jellybeans


7:30am LARGE Starbucks Coffee (3.5  hr of sleep)

8:15am
ONE
1/2 apple
5 ounces chicken
2 tbsp LIGHT newmans
2 tsp Flax

11:15am
TWO
1 can tuna
2 tbsp LIGHT Newmans
2 tsp flax
1 spoon cottage cheese(had to get 8 grams P)
3 strawberries

NAP

3;15pm
THREE
2 scoops Designer (old, been in my desk fo rages )
1/2 c oats
1 tbsp PB

8:45pm
FOUR
6 eggwhites
2 whole eggs
1 c S. Squash

11:30pm
FIVE
5 ounces chicken
2 tbsp Newmans
1 tsp Flax

WORKOUT~

Back and 28 min Uphill walking


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> DP, am I ready for my tweak yet?



I don't think so Jelly Jelly Britjelly Belly 

We make Everyone 'Stabilize" after indiscretions! 

Maybe when we can remember you better, see you around here some, see some meals...get a BW..etc 

Maybe Fridayish 

DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I don't think so Jelly Jelly Britjelly Belly
> 
> We make Everyone 'Stabilize" after indiscretions!
> ...


Not this belly, my abs are coming thru...sort of

ALRIGHTY, Friday then :antsy: 

My husband is gone on business for the next 1.5 months, so weekdays will be PERFECT and weekends will be hell as far as my meals go, as I am commuting to see him, vice versa.

Meals posted.....

BW...tommorow


And at least I am honest?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

Honesty test....


How many Jelly Beans? 

DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Honesty test....
> 
> 
> ...








Um.....*TOO many*


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

Jelly beans and protein bars?  Aren't you gonna be on stage in a bikini soon?  For shame!

P.S.  I recently tried a Detour bar.  I am addicted!


----------



## Britney (Feb 11, 2003)

I KNEW you'd post 

I fuqqed up Better now than 4 weeks in


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

You'd rather I didn't post?


----------



## Britney (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You'd rather I didn't post?


TOUGH one to answer


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> TOUGH one to answer



Don't need a brick to fall on my head.  

Good luck.


----------



## Britney (Feb 11, 2003)

Good Luck? GOOD LUCK? WTF? Are you leaving me or something? I LOVE when people post in my journal(esp since no one does ) 

ANd I love to get annoyed by you There I said it, its fun to argue with you and for you to make fun of my twisted vocabualry


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Good Luck? GOOD LUCK? WTF? Are you leaving me or something? I LOVE when people post in my journal(esp since no one does )
> 
> ANd I love to get annoyed by you There I said it, its fun to argue with you and for you to make fun of my twisted vocabualry


----------



## Britney (Feb 11, 2003)

TP used a SMILEY


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

As I have often said, once and a while I get crazy.

(And see how much more effective they are, when used sparingly!)


----------



## Britney (Feb 11, 2003)

Body update:

I did a ton of Back last night (on 3.5 hours of sleep ) Workout was weird, I was strong on one exercise, then next I was weak as hell on the next and so on and so forth. Freaky.

Today my rear delts are very sore. From the plate loaded ISO lat rows? DB rows? 

I have been off of the EQ, that has caused so much debate here, for well over a month, but I am still doing 65lb DB rows


----------



## Britney (Feb 11, 2003)

*02/12/03 Tuesday*

1 Starbucks coffee...I am addicted?

ONE
1/2 c oats
6 egg whites
2 whole eggs

TWO
5 ounces chicken
2 tbsp Newmans
1 tsp Flax
2 strawberries

THREE
1 can tuna
1 spoon cottage cheese
2 tbsp Newmans
1 tsp Flax
1 green apple

FOUR 
2 scoops Designer
1 heaping TBSP Natty PB

FIVE
8 oz(raw weight) London Broil
Onions
1/2 cucumber

SIX
6 eggs
2 whole eggs
1 c brocolli

*TOTALS: 1876CAL  60C 238P 76F*

WORKOUT:

Chest/Tri's and 30 min Uphill walking

Will hit bi/tri twice a week since I am genetically fuqqed.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 11, 2003)

Totals please! 


DP


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> I have been off of the EQ, that has caused so much debate here, for well over a month, but I am still doing 65lb DB rows



Thats great!!! Well done


----------



## Britney (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Totals please!
> 
> 
> DP


EDITED



Oh and Thanks Kuso


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> EDITED




Thanks! 

DP


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More than welcome...you deserve it after holding onto the gains you made


----------



## Britney (Feb 12, 2003)

*02/12/03*

730am Lg Starbucks Coffee

8:30am
ONE
2 scoops Designer
1.5 tbsp Natty PB

TWO
½ c oats
6 whites
2 whole eggs

THREE
5 ounces chicken
½ apple
2 tbsp Newmans
1 tsp Flax
1 c brocolli

FOUR
5 ounces chicken
2 tbsp Newmans
1 tsp Flax
1 c brocolli

FIVE
8 oz london Broil(wt precooked)
1 cup Squash
onions

SIX
5 ounces chicken
2 tbsp Newmans
1 tsp Flax
1 c brocolli


I am thinking since I had my carbs at meal two, instead of ONE, I should switch meal 3 with meal FOUR? 

Also, this is rather embarassing, but I have the runs I am crapping all my protein out The only thing I can think of is I had 2 scoops of very old Protein powder yesterday at 5pm. Think that was it?


----------



## Britney (Feb 12, 2003)

STARVING TODAY

Must be cause of the runs?   LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Brickjelly....did you shit your brains out too .....you called me away for a fucking apple 

Eat the fucking thing!......  :nomoresugar:


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Brickjelly....did you shit your brains out too .....you called me away for a fucking apple
> 
> Eat the fucking thing!......  :nomoresugar:
> ...



Well I need to be PERFECT
Will not do it again


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2003)

oh my gosh...honey I came in here to see whats up in Brit's world.. and I see you had jelly beans??? (as I am sitting here craving sweets..brat...)
AND u have the runs..
SORRY
I bet its from the old powder. THAT HAPPEND TO ME LIKE A MONTH AGO~ I used my old Isopure protein powder...way over a year old..and I was SOOO SICK That night, and the next day!! It was gross!!!

Hope your runs run away dear..I'm sorry!


----------



## Britney (Feb 12, 2003)

Me too! (nvr thought I'd use that smiley )

Thanks P


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2003)

Britney

Yep......I could do it.


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2003)

I knew I could.


----------



## Britney (Feb 13, 2003)

Ummmm, okay?


----------



## Britney (Feb 13, 2003)

*02/13/03*

7:30am Starbucks coffee (Downsized from Venti to Grande )

8:00am
ONE
2 scoops Designer
1 heaping Tbsp PB

10:45am
TWO
½ c oats
6 eggwhites
2 whole eggs

1:45pm
THREE
5 ounces Chicken
2 Tbsp Newmans
1 tsp Flax
1 green apple

4:45pm
FOUR
Same as Meal 1

8:30pm
FIVE
Chicken OR Steak 
1 Cup Squash
Cucumbers

11:30pm
SIX
Same as Meal 3 sans the apple

*TOTALS: 1865 Cals 64C 73F 238P *


I have not been having my alotted 5 carbs (strawberries ect) at Meals 4 and 6 simply because I don???t have any berries in da house. Any other ideas? How bout ONE chocolate covered preztel?


Didn???t think so


WORKOUT: Legs since I was OFF yesterday
and MAYBE cardio


----------



## Britney (Feb 13, 2003)

And....I STILL have the runs


----------



## Britney (Feb 13, 2003)

Just checked out my abs, I am so NOT bloated anymore!! Guess all the shitting is paying off


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

YOUR MEALS LOOK REALLY Good!! 
Yum yum.. chocolate covered pretzels are awesome.. damn..I don't think I have had one in 2-3 yrs!!  
  YUM!

Sorry you still have the runs honey!!! If it helps, I'm miserable to, with horrible Cramps!!  

Hope ya gett better soon dear!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

WAHOOOO W/ Seeing ABS!! YEAH!


----------



## Britney (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks Princess!!
I havent HAD ANY pretzels yet. BUT they are if my fridge....and I will be home ALONE


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

> 14 Weeks Til Perfection


----------



## Britney (Feb 13, 2003)

> 14 Weeks Til Perfection _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_


I know I know

I am eatting my chicken and squash and will bring the pretzels to work tommorow to get the girls fatter 

Thanks W8


----------



## Britney (Feb 13, 2003)

Oh and I am STILL "running"


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

Crap...(ooops, sorry, no pun intended) ....I hope you're drinking water so you don't get dehydrated


----------



## Britney (Feb 13, 2003)

LMAO @ Crap 

Yes I am drinking tons o'water and prolly losing all my damn nutrients

Luckily I made it through my w/o. This is the grossest thing I have ever been through.


Side note. A chick came up to me and asked me about how she could find a show to compete in and for diet advice ect. I am no expert, but I guess compared to the "regular" gym goer I am Anyway, she has a pretty good muscle base-about 135, 5'6?. Here;s the kicker:Her daily diet is:

80g Protein 
40g Carbs
25g Fat



How she even functions, nevermind keeps her muscles is beyond me! Are people really THAT clueless????


----------



## Britney (Feb 14, 2003)

Was suppose to take measurements today, but could not find the tape


DP, I will not be around after today....sooooooooo What does my new plan look like? I am stabilized!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: 02/2/03*

Previous Plan:



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 240 P 70 C 72 F 1888 Cals....for two weeks
> ...



1) NO Fuck-ups 
2) Post water and totals 
3) Kick Ass 
4) Need a BW  (now) and updated pics (and BW) after 5 days (start tomorrow)...pics Thursday AM! 

*5 meals* (NO Whining).....but 6 on Monday's and Thursdays (carb-up...traditional)  after 1 week we will average your calories and look for a mini tweak if we need one

225 P 40 C 75 F  1735  calories (but actually more w/C-U's)

So we are going to

2 TC + 2 HIIT


----------



## Britney (Feb 14, 2003)

No whining here

FIVE meals is better fo rme and I am liking the cardio


BW/PICS soon.....w8, would you like these as well?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> BW/PICS soon.....w8, would you like these as well?




Ok  ....thanks 


I'm glad that's her plan and not mine


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

ALRIGHTY THEN! :goforit:

The reason for the small change calorically, btw, is cuz we are tweaking more often for your :stubbornbody: and the cardio. 

If you start losing strength or LBM...we want to know! 




DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok  ....thanks
> 
> 
> I'm glad that's her plan and not mine



Are you saying to give you 6 meals or you're gonna kill something? LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Are you saying to give you 6 meals or you're gonna kill something? LOL
> 
> DP



Yes


----------



## Britney (Feb 14, 2003)

One last thing

The 40 carbs.....how should I break it out?


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> 
> DP, I will not be around after today....sooooooooo What does my new plan look like? I am stabilized!



I sure hope this means you are taking a day off or two and not leaving   ??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes



Then you had better be nice to me huh? 



Britney........I'd go 20, 5, 10, 5, 0  as in 1/3+ C of Oats, berries, 10 C of apple, veggies, zippo or reverse 4 and 5 

DP out......


----------



## Britney (Feb 14, 2003)

W8 is ALWAYS nice to u


Thanks DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 14, 2003)

Having a VERY stressful day. 

Can I have a cigarette?? There is NO sugar in that! PLEEEEASE!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

FUCK NO....go mastur...err  masticate something ! 
(that was permission to "chew" gum....just this once  )


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 14, 2003)

Fine
Have to place ONE resistant statement

Why not- aren???t cigs helpful in upping the leptin levels?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

No Smoking!  Cancer cures smoking!   

(it's addictive, it killed my mother thoroughly... she wasted away, diapers, drip morphine, round the clock nursing...and I had to pick up her dead still warm body and put it on the coroner's gurney)


----------



## Britney (Feb 14, 2003)

Ouch,Sorry to hear that

*chewing gum*


----------



## Britney (Feb 18, 2003)

I am back after 3 frustrating days- consisting of apt hunting, a blizzard bringing 23 inches of SNOW!, closed gym on MOn and a 6.5 hour drive home MOnday Night on a turnpike of SNOW!!! I tried to stick to my meal plan as best as I could- but there were diet cokes and coffee involved. 

Today SUCKED as well 
I awoke very late for work-930am! then rushed to work to find NO ONE was there due to the weather!! My gym was closing early-good thing I brought a gym bag. Got my Back workout and 30 min on th eprecor in Today is the first day of LOW carb- so I am postponing my carb up until Sun. My meals are not so good

10:30-11:30am
Took me an HOUR to eat
2 scoops Designer
1 tbsp PB
3 strawberries

3:30pm PWO'
STUCK IN MAJOR TRAFFIC JAM- I mean MOTIONLESS
Got off exit and went to mall
GNC provided Meal 2
-Atkins Bar PB
-RTD protein shake (40g P )

STILL in traffic..................
6:15pm FINALLY home
Threw eggs in the pan
6 egg whites
3 whole eggs
1 c green beans

9:00pm
6 ounces chicken
2 tbsp Newman Cesear
1 c green beans

12:00am
6 ounces chicken
2 tbsp Newman Cesear
1 c green beans

Too tired to totel, I am guessing P and F are near there and Carbs are LACKING- but isnt that the point?


----------



## Britney (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh yea, the  is still happening


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Oh yea, the  is still happening





WTF?


----------



## Britney (Feb 18, 2003)

Tell me about it, at this rate, I will be 138lbs in no time


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

lol....yeah but the wrong kind of 138


----------



## Britney (Feb 19, 2003)

*02/19/03*

7:00am
*ONE*
2.5 scoops Designer
2/3 Tbsp Flax
Ice
*42 P 14F 3C*

7:30am 
Grande coffee
*3F*

*good thing I ???drank??? this AM, as I usually wait til work to eat. It took me 1.5 hours to get to work *

10:00am
*TWO*
5 ounces Chicken
1.5 Tbsp PB
1/3 c Oats
*43P 14F 18C*

1:15pm
*THREE*
6 ounces chicken
2 Tbsp Newmans B
1 tsp Flax
1 Strawberry
Cucumbers
*45P 15F 5C*

4:15pm
*FOUR*
6 ounces chicken
2 Tbsp Newmans B
1 tsp Flax
3 Strawberries
Cucumbers
*45P 15F 12C*

9:15pm
*FIVE*
7 egg whites
3 whole eggs
Green Beans
*45P 15F 0C*

*TOTALS: 1704 CAL  220P 76F 35C *

WORKOUT- CHEST and CARDIO


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)

CHECK OUT THOSE MEALS!!!!

YOUR AWESOME


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)

WOW! You poor thing! What a Stressful day yesterday you had!! Thats a lot of sitting in your car!! Sorry girl!!!!!

You still have the crappppp?? GEEEZ! Are you taking any meds for it???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> CHECK OUT THOSE MEALS!!!!
> 
> YOUR AWESOME



Yes, and her  recent pictures show the improvement from the discipline and consistency! 

DP


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)

Thats awesome to hear DP!! YOU Are wonderful with her! Great work!!


----------



## Britney (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks Princess And so far today, no ??????..Let???s see what happens

DP~those pics are what stopped me from FINISHING the jellybeans 

Body report: Tummy feels and LOOKS very bloated. Supposed to be on my period, but it has not come. Perhaps that is what is contributing to the bloat. BW tonight and I am buying new measuring tape for tommorow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks Princess 

Umm..a new tape...how exciting 

DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 19, 2003)

A new _tape _ can be exciting


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)

YEAH!!! I hope its gone for good!!!!

Ummm.. I have a confession.. I had jellybeans too last week.. maybe 10 pieces tooo.. sure had a sugar high..then I read your journal and I THREW THEM AWAY! Go me! 

your welcome DP!!!


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

02/20/03


7:00am
*ONE*
2.5 scoops Designer
2.5 tbsp Heavy Cream
2 strawberries
Ice
*42 P 14F 10C*

10:30am
*TWO*
5 ounces Chicken
1.5 Tbsp PB
1/3 c Oats
*43P 14F 18C*

1:30pm
*THREE*
6 ounces chicken
2 Tbsp Newmans B
1 tsp Flax
1 Strawberry
Cucumbers
*45P 15F 5C*

4:30pm
*FOUR*
6 ounces chicken
2 Tbsp Newmans B
1 tsp Flax
3 Strawberries
Cucumbers
*45P 15F 12C*

9:15pm
*FIVE*
7 egg whites
3 whole eggs
Green Beans
*45P 15F 0C*

*TOTALS: 1702 CAL  220P 73F 45C *


GYM is LEGS


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 20, 2003)

How is progress coming?  How much time do you have?


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

Progress? Um, I have not gotten to buy the damn measuring tape Also the scale is STAGNANT!!!!! I will say that DP noticed some chgs he called 5-7 pounds- I can see my legs and arms are less cushiony- but my mid section, which is usually thin is BLOWN UP. I look freaking pregnant- ok maybe not that bad, but close So tummy and tops of my hip/butt on side are my ???prob??? areas right now. How much time? NOT ENOUGH July may be the show I have to do??????.
I am now doing cardio 4 x per week (first week) and will be monitoring loss of LBM???.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

had to skip legs today. Not by choice. I had a coffee and then 20 min later my hand SWELLED up I hope I am not allergic to coffee! It was swollen between my pointer finger and thumb area. Went down some but still puffy and a little sensitive....WTF?


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh and BF or water must be down as my watch,bracelet and ring are LOOSER


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> had to skip legs today. Not by choice. I had a coffee and then 20 min later my hand SWELLED up I hope I am not allergic to coffee! It was swollen between my pointer finger and thumb area. Went down some but still puffy and a little sensitive....WTF?



Is tomorrow a day off or are you supposed to working upper body?? Hope that hand clears up if you are!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> had to skip legs today. Not by choice. I had a coffee and then 20 min later my hand SWELLED up I hope I am not allergic to coffee! It was swollen between my pointer finger and thumb area. Went down some but still puffy and a little sensitive....WTF?



See LI-4

This is actually a well know "energy release point"...use your thumb and index finger, thumb on top. firm pressure...about 3/4 of an inch in on the crease and use a kind of 'wiggling pressure"...you'll know when you "hit the spot"...hold, compassing (rotating in a small circle) the point for 5-20 seconds


http://www.9energies.info/acupressure/points.asp

DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

So due to the fact its swollen beyond belief- I have excessive energy?


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

Effects: Letting go of grief. Calms.

so I am over stressed?


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Effects: Letting go of grief. Calms.
> 
> so I am over stressed?




"Name: Joining of the Valleys (Large Intestine 4)"

You have the runs still??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> So due to the fact its swollen beyond belief- I have excessive energy?



Energy is trapped...think of it as an "Constriction" 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Effects: Letting go of grief. Calms.
> 
> so I am over stressed?



Ummm....Yes? 

DP


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> "Name:* Joining of the Valleys* (Large Intestine 4)"



Damned...I was laughing so hard I missed a perfectly good opportunity to pornalise


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

Sheesh I know I am stressed- but not this much! This is freaky. I have been stressed like this once before- thenI lost ALOT of hair. I guess a swollen hand is better, huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

Brickhand...one more thing...is it the right or the left? :huh:

DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

the right.....is there a dif??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

Yes....that was for the right 

Hope that helped! 

DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes....that was for the right
> 
> Hope that helped!
> ...


Sort of, but I am still stressed!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

There is a practical solution for that too, but I'm not at liberty to say! 



DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

I started the 40g Carbs tuesday....not freaking yet But when should I do my carb up? Fri? Sat? Sun?

And can I eat any kind of carbs?


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

02/21/03

8:15am
*ONE*
2 scoops Designer
1.5 tbsp PB
1 very small apple
*35 P 14F 18C*

10:30am
*TWO*
6 ounces Chicken
3 tbsp Newmans BV
green beans
2 strawberries
*43P 14F 5C*

1:30pm
*THREE*
6 ounces chicken
3 Tbsp Newmans B
Cucumbers
*45P 15F 5C*

4:30pm
*FOUR*
6 ounces chicken
2 Tbsp Newmans B
1 tsp Flax
2 Strawberries
green beans
*45P 15F 8C*

9:15pm
*FIVE*
OUTBACK
Chicken breast
Mixed veggies
2 tbsp Newmans
*45P 15F 0C*

*TOTALS: 1715 CAL  220P 75F 35C *

I am getting SICK of chicken


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 02/21/03
> 
> 8:15am
> ...



How small?


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

smaller than a tennis ball

..and make me starve til my next meal


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2003)

A sign that your metabolism is stoked, hopefully; lets hope its not a sign of low leptin, yet.


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

Low leptin? I have heard of this when I did a search for cigarette effects- slightly increases leptin levels- for fat burning? Is this correct? Can you give me a brief overview on what leptin is?Please?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Low leptin? I have heard of this when I did a search for cigarette effects- slightly increases leptin levels- for fat burning? Is this correct? Can you give me a brief overview on what leptin is?Please?



Brief: read Par Deus's articles at Avant's website.


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Brief: read Par Deus's articles at Avant's website.


can I get a link? 


Damn: pout:


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> can I get a link?
> 
> 
> Damn: pout:



You have mail!

Its in the Mind & Muscle e-mag.  There are two installments I believe.  Not sure which issues, but there are only 10, scan the TOC.

avantlabs.com


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

Kewl, thx TP!

Uh, guys I have a problem....I  see lil black dots Am I in need of carbs?????


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

You may be in need of oxygen!  

When was your last meal?


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

OXYGEN!!???

WTF

I ate at 130pm....1.5hrs ago...........


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

I get the runs, my hand swells, I see black dots....I am dying


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2003)

Its nOt a tuma.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

The oxygen was a joke, lol. 

Are you dizzy? Sweating?  Did you workout already?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

And you're due for a carb up tonight I'd think.


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

Not funny about the oxygen  LOL

Not sweating, but warm...have not worked out yet,,,didnt even w/o yesterday...the swollen part on my hand is red?


I feel slightly "high".......


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Its nOt a tuma.




What? lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> What? lol



Say it out loud with a thick austrian accent.

If that doesn't work think Kindergarden cop.

Um, seriously, could you have a spider or other bug bite?  Is there a dot in the middle of the swelling?


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Say it out loud with a thick austrian accent.
> 
> If that doesn't work think Kindergarden cop.




LMFAO


No dot on my hand..

Just want to thank you and w8 for trying to help*appreciative*


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

You sound a little hypoglycemic....like your crashing....I'd have something to eat....not a full meal....small bit of protein, bit of fat and some veggies or fruit if you have it (1/4 apple, couple of strawberries, etc)


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You sound a little hypoglycemic....like your crashing....I'd have something to eat....not a full meal....small bit of protein, bit of fat and some veggies or fruit if you have it (1/4 apple, couple of strawberries, etc)




Ok I will try 1 scoop Designer, 1 teaspoon PB, and two strawberries? I am not hungry though.

I will also do my carb up tonight.

thx W8


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Okay...sounds good


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2003)

please keep us posted....


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

Finally had my meal- at my regualr time 430pm, damn people made me work I feel a LITTLE better, but still a lil foggy....Update later after workout, providing I dont pass out


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

Ok feeling noticably better after my meal


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2003)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## tigress (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Ok feeling noticably better after my meal



Glad to hear it. Hope your workout is great. 

I am sick of chicken too!


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks Gang


I ended up doing Legs and Biceps. Got a very good pump on Bi's...that vein was pumped I was EXHAUSTED though-did not even try to attempt cardio. Will do tommorow- making only 3 sessions this week.


----------



## Britney (Feb 23, 2003)

MEALS:

Fridays meal 5 was replaced with a NEEDED carb up. I couldnt get 6 meals in, but carb up was very necessary.I couldnt beleive how much food I got to eat

Sat and SUN meals were perfect. Gym Saturday=shoulders/tri's and cardio(35lb DB presses for 8 and 40lb DB presses for 6 Strength is STILL here )

Legs are still sore from Thursday
I took a chicken hiatus this weekend, I had lean beef and tuna and eggs and powder as my protein sources instead. Also Saturday at the mall I mixed my Designer and water, had my two strawberries in my purse, but for got a fat source So I bought 1 ounce Spanish Peanuts.So I had some nuts


Since my carb up was Fri night, I am due MOnday night for my second one? 

Since I am not losing BW, should we adjust my meal plan? 
The muscle's still seem to be growing and the scale is not moving, so I guess that is good?(per TP's comment ) Also Jeans are fitting much better on my ass/waist...

Mmm, I am just full of Questions today


----------



## kuso (Feb 23, 2003)

black spots are gone?? And your valley is no longer swolen??


----------



## Britney (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> black spots are gone?? And your valley is no longer swolen??





Gone


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> MEALS:
> 
> 
> ...



BW means little compared to Body Comp.  I'd like you to finish out your "weeks".....then go to w8's Journal and Tweak A, B, or C...adjust for your body weight and caloric level......and I'd like to see what a week or more of "No Cardio" does for you also! 

(at lower calories to compensate)


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> BW means little compared to Body Comp.  I'd like you to finish out your "weeks"
> *3 more?*
> .....then go to w8's Journal and Tweak A, B, or C...adjust for your body weight and caloric level......*K, You are refering to CSH StATS? and HOW to adjust?*
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> K, You are refering to CSH StATS? and HOW to adjust?



No...this....




> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Tweak A
> 
> *High/low*
> ...


----------



## Britney (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks W8!
It looks like I have been on TWEAK B since Tuesday...Isn't it too soon to chg up?

I am liking the idea of a FREE MEAL in TWEAK A....But DAY B is fuqqing HARSH!!!

How much would I up these totals since I am about 35lbs heavier?


thanks for helping

Oh and BTW I have TWO DETOUR BARS on my kitchen table. Hubby forgot to take them with him for his ride


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Brit...save me some time, bump/quote your last tweak

and my comment was to finish up your weeks! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

If w8 had two Detour bars on her counter....she'd have NO Detour bars in a few minutes!  

DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Brit...save me some time, bump/quote your last tweak
> 
> and my comment was to finish up your weeks!
> ...


K

First:





> ]_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 240 P 70 C 72 F 1888 Cals....for two weeks........Uphill 3x per week
> Carbs:
> ...


Then:


> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> *5 meals* (NO Whining).....but 6 on Monday's and Thursdays (carb-up...traditional)  *after 1 week we will average your calories and look for a mini tweak if we need one*
> 
> ...




There ya go....so you did say after one week

Now what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

That's not a lot of Food for 164....I'd go another week and cut the cardio in half! 

Then choose.......all of the calories levels are OK as  Tweak on 1735..... 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Until then...take your 5 meals and spread to six if you want!  Same totals! K? 

DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 23, 2003)

Not alot of food for 164? What are you trying to say? Ok so I am keeping at 1735 plus carb ups. I will stay with 5 meals as it is working better for me. Next Tuesday I will start TWEAK A I guess. So tell me, that FREE MEAL can be *ANYTHING* I want?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2003)

Damn girl!  You sound like me, just falling apart all over the place here.    Well I hope you are feeling better.  :thumb

Oh and trust me I know the aggravation on being the same BW and measurements.  Going through something similiar myself.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

Goddam them detour bars!!!!

BTW, my comment was not with respect to BW but rather that you only lost 1/2" in your waist, yet gained 2" in the chest and hips.

In fairness, I don't know how much you need/should lose around the waist, I am just going by your own comments about it.  So my point was rather than focus on adding more size, it would see a more significant lose in BF is in order, for competition purposes.

But if you are close to where you need to be BF-wise, then go at it.


----------



## Britney (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Goddam them detour bars!!!!
> * Agreed! Wonder if I can use them for my carb up?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

Don't know exactly.  But I am not monitoring you to a tee, or providing the detailed guidance that DP and w8 are so I'd continue listening to them.

But it just seems that on whatever diet you are doing, you are not dropping enough BF yet you are gaining muscle.  Personally, I'd drop cals by an extra 200 per day and see what happens.  Either reduce carbs further, or if too low, drop fat a bit.

Just my 2 cents.

P.S.  I think you are doing a wonderful job of recomposition, I only say this in the context of you wanting to do a show in 10 weeks, and you still have 1 1/2 -2 inches around the waist to lose.


----------



## Britney (Feb 24, 2003)

TP~

CEMPM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Brit.....I just cut your average day 

..and I offered you a harder/lower version/option.....


IT IS SO NOT ABOUT BW! 

Would you like TP to take over from here? 


DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

Not my area of expertise, just some friendly observations.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

Besides, she is not wacko enough.


----------



## Britney (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Brit.....I just cut your average day
> 
> ..and I offered you a harder/lower version/option.....
> ...




You cut my avg day?  Ok my take is I am on 1735 with bi weekly carb ups til Next Tues. Then I will opt for TWEAK A.....You still never answered my 2 questions....

* Can I incorporate a Deotur bar as part of my carb up?

* Free meal....does that mean ANYTHING?????


----------



## Britney (Feb 24, 2003)

*Monday*

8:15am
6 egg whites 
3 yolks
1/3 c oats

11:00am
1.5 cans Tuna
3 Tbsp Newmans BV
2 strawberries
Green Beans

1:30pm
2 scoops Choc Designer
1.5 tbsp PB

4:30
same as Meal 2 sans strawberries

745pm
2.5 scoops Straw Designer
2.5 tbsp cream
2 strawberries

11:15 CARB UP
1 c oats
5 oz SP
3/4 banana
1 tbsp PB
1 c green beans


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Besides, she is not wacko enough.



BTW Brit, this is an inside joke, and most certainly not directed at you.


----------



## Britney (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> BTW Brit, this is an inside joke, and most certainly not directed at you.



K
I didn;t take it that way......


You DONT need to explain


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, I should know by now...


----------



## Britney (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah, I should know by now...




Yea..:snaps fingers: Get with it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> IT IS SO NOT ABOUT BW!
> ...



The answers to your questions are NO! , and Yes 

Now answer mine please?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> * Can I incorporate a Deotur bar as part of my carb up?



How the hell do ya figure?....Did ya really expect a yes to that?  lmao


----------



## Britney (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> The answers to your questions are NO! , and Yes
> 
> Now answer mine please?
> ...




I don't want anyone to "takeover." I am working with you.  I do enjoy to read other's opinions and comments. TP is not trying to step in. Why would you make such a silly comment?


----------



## Britney (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How the hell do ya figure?....Did ya really expect a yes to that?  lmao



Well.................WTF it IS a carb up right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I don't want anyone to "takeover." I am working with you.  I do enjoy to read other's opinions and comments. TP is not trying to step in. Why would you make such a silly comment?


Goddam them detour bars!!!!

BTW, my comment was not with respect to BW but rather that you only lost 1/2" in your waist, yet gained 2" in the chest and hips.

In fairness, I don't know how much you need/should lose around the waist, I am just going by your own comments about it. So my point was rather than focus on adding more size, it would see a more significant lose in BF is in order, for competition purposes.

But if you are close to where you need to be BF-wise, then go at it.



Report Post | IP: Logged

 02-24-2003 07:38 AM          



 Britney
Member


Registered: Jan 2003
Location: NJ
Posts: 331



quote:
Originally posted by Twin Peak 
Goddam them detour bars!!!!
Agreed! Wonder if I can use them for my carb up?

BTW, my comment was not with respect to BW but rather that you only lost 1/2" in your waist, yet gained 2" in the chest and hips.
I think the chest is from my back along with some boobie swelling As for the hips, I didn???t gain 2 inches in one m,onth, I just added a measurement. Hips are still 37???. But I measured the Bisggest part and got the 39???

In fairness, I don't know how much you need/should lose around the waist, I am just going by your own comments about it. So my point was rather than focus on adding more size, it would see a more significant lose in BF is in order, for competition purposes.

Last comp my waist was 24-25-cant remember. Genetically I have a small waist, so now at a normal width-it seems FAT to me. As for my focus, I am NOT focusing on adding size! I added more cardio and dropped my cals to lose BF- you tell ME whats up? LOL

But if you are close to where you need to be BF-wise, then go at it. 

*No I am not close, yet not miles and miles away? And Good Mornin??? 




Report Post | IP: Logged

 02-24-2003 07:46 AM          



 Twin Peak
Effectively Unbanned


Registered: Mar 2002
Location: NY
Posts: 3770


 Don't know exactly. But I am not monitoring you to a tee, or providing the detailed guidance that DP and w8 are so I'd continue listening to them.

But it just seems that on whatever diet you are doing, you are not dropping enough BF yet you are gaining muscle. Personally, I'd drop cals by an extra 200 per day and see what happens. Either reduce carbs further, or if too low, drop fat a bit.

Just my 2 cents.

P.S. I think you are doing a wonderful job of recomposition, I only say this in the context of you wanting to do a show in 10 weeks, and you still have 1 1/2 -2 inches around the waist to lose.



Report Post | IP: Logged

 02-24-2003 07:57 AM          



 Britney
Member


Registered: Jan 2003
Location: NJ
Posts: 331


 TP~

CEMPM




DP*


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

BTW DP, I have had enough drama to last me a lifetime.

Comments and conversations are the purpose of a journal.  INDEED DISCUSSION BOARDS THEMSELVES, have this goal in mind.

That said, I understand the need to listen to one voice.


----------



## Britney (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> quote:
> 
> *as for the detour comment..I was WONDERING aloud*
> ...


Hope this clears up whatever you are thinking....


----------



## Britney (Feb 24, 2003)

Please let's stop this UNECESSARY drama as I am bout to eat my carb up...this is supposed to be a happy time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> That said, I understand the need to listen to one voice.



I agree


----------



## kuso (Feb 24, 2003)

DP,,,,your insecurity here has me ROTFLMFAO!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> DP,,,,your insecurity here has me ROTFLMFAO!!



Hardly....too many cooks kuso...just making sure she knows what she wants. WTF would he have to be insecure about.....lol.


----------



## kuso (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hardly....too many cooks kuso...just making sure she knows what she wants. WTF would he have to be insecure about.....lol.




And how did I know you`d be the one to talk for DP. lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> And how did I know you`d be the one to talk for DP. lol



And how did I know you'd be the one to ruin someone's journal


----------



## kuso (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> And how did I know you'd be the one to ruin someone's journal



Oh please  In 9 pages I making ONE comment towards DramaP is hardly ruining it.

I guess now you`ll want to delete this one too?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Oh please  In 9 pages I making ONE comment towards D
> ramaP is hardly ruining it.
> 
> I guess now you`ll want to delete this one too?




Well...you certainly seem to be doing a good fucking job of it right now...I'm sure Britney enjoys what you've started. And no...I'm not going to just ignore your comments. Maybe you should learn to shut the fuck up?


----------



## kuso (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...you certainly seem to be doing a good fucking job of it right now...I'm sure Britney enjoys what you've started. And no...I'm not going to just ignore your comments. Maybe you should learn to shut the fuck up?



Maybe you should learn to shut the fuck up as the way I see it, it was you that came running here to reply to me.

I guess it takes more that one to fuck a thread up eh??


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

You're comment was uncalled for.

I'm done here.

Sorry Brit.


----------



## kuso (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You're comment was uncalled for.
> 
> I'm done here.
> ...



Maybe so, but so was the little hissy fit we just witnessed




> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Don't know exactly.  But I am not monitoring you to a tee, or providing the detailed guidance that DP and w8 are *so I'd continue listening to them.*






> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Would you like TP to take over from here?
> ...





> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> The answers to your questions are NO! , and Yes
> 
> Now answer mine please?
> ...



So what set this off eh?? The fact that others have the hide to care for Brit, or that he couldn`t understand CEMPM??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Yes, DP & w8lifter are a tremendous asset to the board, especially in diet & nutrition.



My business w/Brit.......nothing esle

Brit, I'm going to reply to the focus of your PM, one of hundreds of PM's and dozens of E-mails, pubically.

What people can't see it that w8 and I have being working with you, training, teaching, helping, being your support, motivators and friends  before you started your last two journals.

That is basically, with your own reading and research, part of how you know what you know, particularly how to "Eat for Success"

The point is, we have always been there, ALWAYS!  Now your in a period where you are under a lot of stress......We have always responded to your needs....most recently spots and your hand...and w/o hesitation.  We have always responded to your questions, and been informative....excuse maybe a few hours here and there. (which drives you crazy with impatience)

And we do this merely for your appreciation and thanks, which have bestowed upon us.  Thank you!  

 Now your concerns are that you have been "Brushed off"......I think it's more of a case that you have been IMPATIENT.....I watch your journal, Jodi's and  w'8s only..every word..I follow the Cutters closely, but not like yours.

This IMPATIENCE has always been there.....and when you relax and trust...it has ALWAYS worked out.....I told you that I would be in your journal less when it is so busy....  I/we have your best interests in mind at all times, we see your pictures, know where you are and where you need to go.  That is factored in to you Nutritional plans, and allows us to make comments on your training.  Others do not see this.

I posted the other day and then deleted it, that as you put it, you would NOT be ready for May..and July would be the target......I deleted it, cuz I didn't want to diminish your effort or hope....you only eat like this because you have a goal.....you would slack otherwise..Am I correct?  When you eat like this "habitually", and I am w8ing for w8 to realize this (she's gonna say she does), you will never be overfat again.

Now....even though it is OK for you to jest, that an occasssion jab (TP)...I was out of line with the "Leftover's" comment and I apologize.  The insinuation is/was that you ARE NOT EATING A LOT OF FOOD FOR YOUR BW....you as eating what w8 eats.....and for that matter Jodi...both almost 45 pounds lighter.  It was a joke, to give you a clue that there was more invovled than calories!

Again I apoligize! 

Now, lastly...between Britney, TP and I.  The deal is that she has one coach.  The reasons are obvious.  If Britney doesn't disclose everything she is doing to me.....like possibly nicotine, thermos, AS (I know you're done w/that)....if I don't know her input and output (Totals Please)...then, when it becomes closer....we have either wasted valuable time, or have lost certain tools with which to make adjustments. both NOT GOOD.

That is why is is necessary you  Britney..to have trust, faith, and most of all patience.  Also why CLARIFICATION was needed as to who's advice you  are following.

Clear? Questions?


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> My business w/Brit.......nothing else
> *If so then this SHOULD NOT BE PUBLIC*
> 
> ...


----------



## Britney (Feb 25, 2003)

*02/25*

Tuesday

730am
Grande Regualr Coffee, 2 sweetner
3f

8:15am
1/3 c oats
2 scoops Designer
1.5 tbsp PB

25c 40p 15f

12:00pm
5 oz Steak
1/2 c cottage cheese
1 taste of PB
1 strawberry
1 c Green beans

6c 45p 12f

4:00pm
5 oz steak
1/2c cottage cheese
1 cucumber
1 tbsp Newman BV

3c 45p 15f

7:00pm
9 eggwhites(3 whole eggs)
1 c green beans
2 strawberris

5c 45p 15f

10:30pm
6 oz Chicken (I miss it now )
2 tbsp Newman BV
1 tsp flax
1 c green beans

0c 45p 15f

Yesterday did good back w/o, no cardio
Today  OFF


----------



## Britney (Feb 25, 2003)

For the record, cold steak mixed in with cottage cheese=


----------



## Jenny (Feb 26, 2003)

Doing great Brit!  Really motivating to read your journal! 

I'm watchin' ya..


----------



## lina (Feb 26, 2003)

Like your attitude girl!

Keep it up! 



> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> For the record, cold steak mixed in with cottage cheese=



 I dunno about this one though!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Like your attitude girl!
> 
> Keep it up!
> ...



Actually Lina, its quite good!  And if you are having carbs, throw it a large spinach wrap.


----------



## Britney (Feb 26, 2003)

Thank you to NikeGirl and Lina. Its nice to know I have eyes on me. Keeps me in line

And TP is correct, steak plus cottage cheese is REALLY good. Try it


----------



## Britney (Feb 26, 2003)

*Wednesday 2/26*

7:30am
Grande Regular Coffee
3g F

*ONE*
8:30 am (stil on way to work as I was STUCK in gridlock)
COLD ground beef- 1 cup guessimate?
1 Apple
*40 P 16F 20C*

12:00pm
*TWO*
4 ounces BURNT Chicken
3 tbsp Newmans BV
½ c cottage cheese
green beans

*45P 15F 3C*

4:00pm
*THREE*
1.5 can tuna
3 Tbsp Newmans B
Cucumbers
2 strawberroies
*45P 15F 5C*

8:30pm
*FOUR*
6 ounces chicken
2 Tbsp Newmans B
1 tsp Flax
2 Strawberries
green beans
*45P 15F 8C*

11:15pm
*FIVE*
9 egg whites (3 whole eggs)
green beans
*45P 15F 0C*


GYM tonght will be CARDIO and CHEST/TRI


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

That's todays planned meals I guess?  Burnt chicken yuck!


----------



## Britney (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> That's todays planned meals I guess?  Burnt chicken yuck!


Yes its today

Gee I wonder WHY I burned the chicken? Must have been working to hard at the puter last night


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

You should relax more.


----------



## Britney (Feb 26, 2003)

I am VERRRY hungry today


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Me too...I feel your Pain


----------



## Britney (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Me too...I feel your Pain




Sucks don't it? I just had Meal 3 at 4:15pm...It's 5pm and I am ready to eat again


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

And I am not hungry today at all, and haven't eaten much either.  Just forced down some flax and whey.


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

Brit, how`s the tooth??


----------



## Britney (Feb 26, 2003)

TP- Please dont rub in your UNhungriness

Kuso~ my tooth is fine, almost broke another this afternoon again That shit is in da garbage now


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

On what?

Oh, and I just finished a bunch of gross thai food.  I had to eat the noodles and all....


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> On what?
> 
> Oh, and I just finished a bunch of gross thai food.  I had to eat the noodles and all....



On the burnt chicken


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

That's what I thought!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

what kinda Thai food did you have??


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

Gai Cashew Nut  
Chicken Pad Thai  
Hot & Sour Soup  (chinese)

Thank god the cut hasn't started yet!


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL....I guess the names are different there...I have no fucking clue what that is!! lol


----------



## Britney (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Also Mon & Thurs work well, especially if Monday is a training day!  Carb-ups work better when deplete!  Some hardcores and Poliquin reserve Carbing for every fifth day, not always the best way!
> ...




DP, I found this post......I carbed up Monday night after my back w/o. I had planne dto do another Friday. Should I do Thursday instead?

This will enable me to carb up again Sun and start my new meal plan Monday, no?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Brit.....since your "So Hungry"...I'd say Yes to Thur/Sun. 



So we agreed...you're gonna do Tweak "A"..with little or NO cardio for a week or two? 

If you do that...start on Day "B" on Monday   And plan a 500-700 calorie bonus meal! 


DP


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I found this post......



TP.........do you think she`s trying to say stop cluttering her journal??  

lol


----------



## Britney (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Brit.....since your "So Hungry"...I'd say Yes to Thur/Sun.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Britney (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> TP.........do you think she`s trying to say stop cluttering her journal??
> 
> lol




NO TALK OF THAI FOOD IN MY JOURNAL


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

Really, it wasn't very good.


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

How bout Indian?? I love Naan


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> Already thinking about it...Not sure between 2 Detour bars or PIZZA or MUFFINS
> 
> Thanks




I want that!


----------



## Britney (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> How bout Indian?? I love Naan


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_



Sorry, I meant NONE...I like NONE of that shit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I want that!



She meant ALL OF IT too.....no "OR's" 

You chose the wrong plan eh?  




DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> You chose the wrong plan eh?
> ...



Right now with all those carbs, I dont think she cares


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2003)

HEY BRIT!!!!!!!!!!

 YOU SUCK


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Jodi..wanna U-TURN  

I'm sure your GP's will love em 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Right now with all those carbs, I dont think she cares




 ...tummy's full


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Jodi..wanna U-TURN
> 
> I'm sure your GP's will love em
> ...



  I'm not even telling them about U-Turns, theyve already gone crazy buying box after box of Detours and everytime I go over there thats all I see.  That and huge cans of mixed nuts 

And no teasing  You know I want one


----------



## tigress (Feb 27, 2003)

quote:
Originally posted by Britney 

Already thinking about it...Not sure between 2 Detour bars or PIZZA or MUFFINS

Thanks



I want that too! :d Enjoy


----------



## Britney (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> quote:
> Originally posted by Britney
> 
> ...


 I have a few days of torture beforehand


----------



## Britney (Feb 27, 2003)

*Thursday 2/27?*

12PM FIRST MEAL
(called out and woke up very late )

1/3 c oats 
9 eggs (3 whole)





How the hell am I gonna get 6 meals Perhaps I should have NO carbs at all til later tonight at my carb up.....and make most meals shakes?

I am doing the gym- LEGS AND CARDIO, so that should deplete alot


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

See the "Penalty" clause in w8's Jounal! 

I can't believe I've been looking for a way to motivate "perfection"...and I finally find it by offering a cheat...lol


----------



## Britney (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> See the "Penalty" clause in w8's Jounal!
> 
> 
> ...





If u miss my post 3rd above, I have a lil meal issue


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

...just a 'lil' meal issue...

You can "Shake" all day....   (go for it!)


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ...just a 'lil' meal issue...
> 
> *LMAO, I suck!*
> ...


----------



## Britney (Feb 27, 2003)

*2/27 Thursday*

12PM
ONE
1/3 c oats
9 eggs (3 whole)

3PM
TWO
2.5 scoops Designer
1 strawberry
2.5 tbsp cream

630PM
THREE
2.5 scoops Designer
2.5 tbsp cream

10:30PM
FOUR
2.5 scoops Designer
2.5 tbsp cream

1AM
FIVE?
CARB UP

My meals SO SUCK 

W/O= 
Hardcore Legs
BROKEN RECORD: 
Leg Press 5 plates+35lb on EACH side for 6 DEEP reps

Uphill Walking 30 min

Note to self: Dont walk uphill after legs


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Very impressive!


----------



## Britney (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Very impressive!


Thanks W8

My BB friend(NPC middle weight) calls me a FREAK

Also, besides DP, he also acknowledged the JULY show is thee one. So looks like I need to change my Thread Title to 24 Weeks....can you assist?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

"Broken Record" is me yelling at w8 for eating certain things...like nusts and cheese...Brit...you have a "Personal Best or Record"   WTG!


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 27, 2003)

*rubs hands together* Preparing for Monday......New Meal Plan

Originally posted by Dr. Pain 
Tweak A

High/low

Day A

1648 calories ...6 Meals

*180 P *70 C 72 F

3 meals, berries or nothing for carbs

Day B

1475 calories ...5 meals

*175 P* 25 C 75 F

35 P 5 C 15 F

ONE FREE MEAL AFTER THE 3RD 'B" DAY 




DP~The Protein amounts listed above seems rather LOW for my BW ect. Shouldn't this be adjusted? Same with the fat, no?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Fat's fine.....we have "Nowhere to go" calorie wise ...SO DO YOU SEE WHAT I MEAN YET? 

Brit...this is only a "very temporary" tweak for you, 2 weeks max, and you forgot a very important part of the plan, one that helps preserve LBM.....NO FREAKIN' CARDIO! 

If we raise day "A" to 195  P...you'll have to drop carbs to 55 C...you can chose to do that if you like 


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Fat's fine.....we have "Nowhere to go" calorie wise ...SO DO YOU SEE WHAT I MEAN YET?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Britney (Feb 28, 2003)

*2/28*

11:30AM
9 eggs(3 whole)
1/3 c oats

2:30PM
6 ounces Steak
1/2 c cottage cheese
cucumbers
1 tbsp PB

5:30pm
6 ounce Chicken
2 tbsp NBV
1 tsp Flax
cucumbers

8:30pm
same as above

11:30pm
same as above


and a coffee in between there...

GYM- OFF DAY


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I will think about it. I just realized this plan is not that goood as it seems I thought every 3rd DAY I get a cheat, but it works like this:



You're just realizing this now?  ...i'm telling ya


----------



## Britney (Feb 28, 2003)

I am doomed


FYI, I will not be around this weekend as I will not have access to the puter But I have packed ALL my meals and even as far as my cooking pans! Sat & Sun will be replicas of todays meals, with a CARB UP late Sun evening:boring:

Have a great weekend


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

LMAO!  


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 3, 2003)

I am back and will be posting what I remeber from eatting this weekend. It's all GOOD Sunday was low on water and had some diet coke though

*SATURDAY*
*ONE*
9 eggs (3 whole)
1/3 c oats

*TWO*
6 ouncs Chicken
3 tbsp Newmans BV
Cucumbers

*THREE*
OUTBACK
Grilled chicken
Salad w/ dressing
Grilled veggies

*FOUR*
1 c cottage cheese
1.5 tbsp PB


*FIVE*
6 ouncs Chicken
3 tbsp Newmans BV
Cucumbers

W/O Shoulders/Biceps. Good shldr w/o, they were pumped with blood like never before.....


*SUNDAY*
*ONE*
9 eggs (3 whole)
1/3 c oats

*TWO*
2.5 scoops Designer
2 tbsp PB
med coffee

*THREE*
JOSE TEJAS
Grilled chicken
Grilled veggies
Bit of Cheese and Guacomole

*FOUR*
1 c cottage cheese
2 tbsp PB

*FIVE*
CARB UP


----------



## Britney (Mar 3, 2003)

*MONDAY 03/03/03*

5 meals at 35P 5C 15F

*ONE*
5 ounce chicken
2 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
1 strawberry

*TWO*
5 ounce chicken
2 tbsp Newmans Cesear
Green Beans 
1 strawberry

*THREE*
5 ounce chicken
2 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
1 strawberry

*FOUR*
5 ounce chicken
2 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
1 strawberry

*FIVE*
8 eggs (3 whole)
Gree Beans
1 strawberry

W/O BACK with NO cardio


----------



## Britney (Mar 3, 2003)

4.5 days til my CHEAT MEAL


----------



## Britney (Mar 3, 2003)

*starving* This meal plan SUCKS

Didnt get much sleep last night, and even after two coffees, I am still DEAD. NO GYM tonight as it will be a worthless w.o anyway....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Must be a "B" day huh? 

If it were easy...everyone could do it! 

4.5 Days if you don't screw up! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> *starving* This meal plan SUCKS
> 
> Didnt get much sleep last night, and even after two coffees, I am still DEAD. NO GYM tonight as it will be a worthless w.o anyway....




dammit! I was just about to say I was ready for it...but now I'm


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

She's a wuss...you can do it w8, you can do it! j/k  

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)

I am NOT a wuss I did it...14 fuqqing 75 cals at only 5 meals. I am not looking fwd to Wednesday


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

Pre-Emptive  No Cheating  (everybody gets one)

We'll see.....we'll see 

Were you hungry?  


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)

DAY A 
6 meals 1648cals 180P 70C 72F

*ONE*
½ c oats
1 tbsp PB
1.25 scoop Designer

*TWO*
4 ounce chicken
2 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
1 strawberry

*THREE*
1 can tuna
2 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
½ apple

*FOUR*
4 ounce chicken
2 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
1 strawberry

*FIVE*
4 ounce chicken
2 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
½ apple

*SIX*
6 eggs (2 yolks)
green beans


W/O will be BACK


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Pre-Emptive  No Cheating  (everybody gets one)
> 
> We'll see.....we'll see
> ...


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)

WTF Why am I HUNGRY on today's plan? One hour til Meal 3 and I am STARVING


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)

OK I am hungry again Next meal in ONE hour
Also, the Starbuck thing is getting out of control as they now know me and what I want, that they don???t bother to ask anymore
On a more postive note, I see some good changes in my body My arms/shoulders esp look cut and pumped. Also, my tummy fat is MUCH less???almost like overnight? LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Brit...you're scaring me


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)

Well I can only tell what I feel

and it aint GOOD


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

I am soooo starving today ...and I have no veggies to munch on


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)

OUCH!


Um, is coconut a veggie? 

Go to the store!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm going...but not till later, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

Sounds like this is "working" gr8......my work is done!   

Brit...I think w8 is gonna love this plan...thanks for trying it out 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)

Its workig alright


BW- UP two pounds

WTF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

Means nothing,......w8 does 3 pound of practice bloat every day!  

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## Britney (Mar 5, 2003)

*03/05/03*

DAY B
5 meals 1475 cals 35P 5C 15F at each

*ONE*
4oz steak
½ c cottage cheese
1 tbsp PB
Green Beans

*TWO*
5 ounce chicken
3 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
1 strawberry

*THREE*
5 ounce chicken
3 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
1 strawberry

*FOUR*
4oz steak
½ c cottage cheese
1 tbsp PB
Green Beans

*FIVE*
9 eggs (3 yolks)
green beans


W/O Legs tonight


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

WTF?...you get cottage cheese and peanut butter?...twice? :yousuck:!

Even on a B day 

Good luck...I promise not to whine about my meals today...although I'd kill for cottage cheese


----------



## Britney (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, he never said NO COTTAGE CHEESE or PEanut Butter








OK NO whining today...........................no promises


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Well....LOL!...good luck w/ that excuse! 

...and _you_ can whine...it's a B day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Well, he never said NO COTTAGE CHEESE or PEanut Butter
> 
> 
> ...



No...I didn't because you have 2 more months than she does...lol

I'd like to see what a "NO Whining" day looks like, I'm glad Jodi is Soooo good! 

Preview....w8 looses coffee/dairy in a few weeks...and Brit looses Nuts and  most dairy...


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

You think I can't hear you whining from  behind that smilie?     Try   It use to work for w8........till she overused it!  

(w8, it still works for you....just save it till you really need it :ssshhhh!:   )


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

> I'm glad Jodi is Soooo good!


Hey there, I don't need no enemies.   j/k

Besides, I'm having a small slip right now.  Starbuck Coffee (the real stuff) with 1 T. Half N Half 

Sorry, I'm so tired and freezing and I so needed this right now.  Its not too bad though what a whole 2.5 G of Fat and 1G Sugar, big deal!  Right?


----------



## Britney (Mar 5, 2003)

:jealous: I woke up too late to stop at Starbucks today

Side note:
I am noticing my outer calf is starting to get cut. My inner has always been prominent. Calves have always been an issue for me so I am so happy to see this happening. Any specific exercises I can do to bring the OUTER out even more? I assume high rep right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Brit..always include both a sitting and a standing (some machines replicate standing although you are leaning against a pad, just  keeping legs st8er, knees can be slightly bent) movements as they hit the gastroc's and soleus differently.  POF, points of flexion, toes out, in, neutral several reps at each work for some and not for others  (works for me). 

I/we like to alternate W/O's......, heavy in the 8-12 ranges, with higher rep burn sets at 15-25, and then every so often Shock at 40-50, even 100 reps.  We also use triple and quadruple drop sets, esp standing smith and seated.  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

POF doesn't work for me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

I know...I could have said that...but maybe it will next month! It happens just like that! :click: LOL  

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

DAY A
6 meals 1648 cals 30P (25,15,5,15,10,0)C 12F at each

*ONE*
½ c oats
1.5 scoop Designer
1 tbsp PB

*TWO*
4 ounce chicken
2.5 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
½ apple

*THREE*
4 ounce chicken
2.5 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
1 strawberry

*FOUR*
4 ounce chicken
2.5 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans
4-5 Strawberries

*FIVE*
7 eggs (3 yolks)
3-4 strawberries
green beans

*SIX*
4 ounces chicken
2.5 tbsp Newmans
Cucumber


W/O will be Shoulders and Chest


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

SO tommorow I get my CHEAT Do I make it as my 6th meal?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

B/A/B/A (Thursday)...I quess I was ambiguous....I said after the third "B" day...




........














..........















silence........



















...........thinking












.............




















..........










still thinking


















.............




















.............






















.......K 













I was just goofing w/ya....any meal Brit, but as one of your 5 Fabulous plan "B" Meals! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Scratch that......lets make it the last meal 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

Friday(tommorow) will be my 3rd B day If you mean after THAT day, I can wait til Saturday, as I will be away, with lots of GOOD food in reach. Should I go for the 6th meal on Saturday instead? I am holding up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Brit...in all honesty..it was meant for once a week/8 days....I think you will get better results by w8ing......but I will stand by my misleading statement if you want it tomorrow!

You chose...you have been good, and you got calves out it so far 


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

Well tommorow night I will be on a long drive-not much time for an enjoyment with food. I will "go for it" on Sunday the 7th day(the 4th "B" day)

Thanks

Just when I though this meal plan couldn't get more SUCKIER


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

SUCKIER...is that a word? 

Good choice, DP is leased


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 7, 2003)

*03/07/03 FRIDAY*

DAY B
5 meals 1475 cals 35P 5C 15F

*ONE*
2 scoop Designer
1.5 tbsp PB

*TWO*
5 ounce chicken
3 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
1 strawberry

*THREE*
5 ounce chicken
3 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
1 strawberry

*FOUR*
5 ounce chicken
3 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
1 strawberry

*FIVE*
5 ounce chicken
3 tbsp Newmans BV
Green Beans 
1 strawberry

W/O is SHOULDERS since skipped


----------



## Britney (Mar 7, 2003)

Man, I just did a quick Shoulder w/o on my lunch since I can???t go tonight.

DB Press (4)
Front Raise (4)
Side Laterals(3)
Rev DB(3)
Upright Row(3)
Cable laterals(2)

In *38 minutes!* My shoulders felt like they were up to my EARS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

ain: 


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 7, 2003)

I am going to pack my meals for the weekend:howboringIam:

Quads are sore as hell too...can't remember when I did legs?Tuesday? Oh well..more PAIN

Wont be around til late Sunday...will update you on my free meal:can'twait: Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 7, 2003)

What is NEWMANS???


----------



## Britney (Mar 7, 2003)

Newmans is a brand of salad dressing, as in Paul Newman... Oil with no sugar. Balsamic Vinagrette And Cesear rock on chicken


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Have a good weekend Britney 

DP


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 7, 2003)

Dr. P said to follow your diet ...so here I am 

I see, well how about (since I don't like vinegar & oil 
is it ok to subst. thousand island w/cayenne pepper (add teaspoon or soybean oil to even out fat)?? 

I just need some flava in my foodz!

What does that "one" strawberry equal to 1/4 cup, 1/2 cup??
I "dunt getit"


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 7, 2003)

I hope you don't mind my note ... I have read the whole thing.. ( btw,thanks Britney for taking the time ) and I wanted to just say I think your sticktuitiveness and dedication is truly inspirational! 



WOW.

Be well and Good Luck!!

Erilay'a


----------



## Britney (Mar 7, 2003)

Bladezz- One strawberry is a single strawberryI posted in your journal. I have to run now but I wil  be back soon

Eri, thank you honey!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> Dr. P said to follow your diet ...so here I am
> 
> I see, well how about (since I don't like vinegar & oil
> ...



No...we said to look at Britney, Jodi and Tigress...for meal ideas and construction.  Programs are individualistic..and you DO NOT want to be on this program.

My bag of Strawberries says 12 C per 2/3 cup...with 2 grams of fiber.....we'd rather you just did 4 good size 'frozen' ones in a shake.

As far as the dressing...as long as it it low carb and high fat, and you include the fat in your total of 12 allowable grams per meal, fine.  We use fats like flax, cream.  coconut oil, butter, sometimes nut butters...to add fat to a meal the is deficient in fat....

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ..and you DO NOT want to be on this program.
> 
> DP




VERY TRUE


LOL, anyways I am outtie. See you sunday night


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> Quads are sore as hell too...can't remember when I did legs?Tuesday? Oh well..more PAIN



OMG...I feel your Pain  ...my glutes are sooo sore, that when I sit on the floor to demonstrate an ab exercise or something...and shift to one side or whatever...it damn near brings tears to my eyes  <----laughing through the Pain 

Have a good weekend Brit


----------



## oceangurl01 (Mar 8, 2003)

how often you would have bleat days? (is that 25 carbs and less??


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

WEEKEND MEALS

Saturday DAY A 1648cals
(Got screwed out of carbs and a meal today )
ONE
2 scoops Designer
1.5 tbsp PB

TWO
5 ounces Chicken
2 tbsp BV
Green Beans

THREE
Chicken w/ Brocolli
Brown Sauce

FOUR
Chicken
Cheese and veggies

FIVE
Chicken w/ Brocolli
Brown sauce on the SIDE, dipped a lil for fat
NO GYM


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

Sunday DAY B 1475 plus cheat
ONE*CHEAT MEAL*
Breakfast Brunch Buffet
3 Strawberries, touch of whipped cream
1 Med Pancake w/ SF syrup
Cheese Blitz
2 bites Belgian Waffle
Mini bagel w/ cream cheese
1 bite Corn Muffin
coupla egg white/brocolli for protein

TWO
2 scoops Designer
1.5 tbsp PB

THREE
Chicken w/ Brocolli
Sauce on side, dipped

FOUR
1 cup Cottage Cheese
1 ounce Peanuts
  (on the road and all I could do from WAWA)

FIVE
1 can tuna
2 tbsp BV
Green Beans

Did Arms in the hotel gym


Cheat meal was GOOD!! I was surprised how fast I got full though. Everyone was eatting all the seafood and exotic pates and shit, and I was drooling over my bagel and pancake. The buffet was $45 a person, and the bagel was my highlight  My family thinks I am nutso


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

A bagel! You so suck! ...and WTF is brown sauce? lol

OMG.....that looks so good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Sunday DAY B 1475 plus cheat
> ONE*CHEAT MEAL*
> 
> ...



LMAO! 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

I know I posted two Measurements, but I can only find this one 
FIRST


> _*Originally posted by Britney *_ 1/21/03
> Chest 37???
> 
> Waist 27???
> ...



THEN:

??????.Somewhere in Feb, waist down to 22.5??????rest same


CURRENT 
*March 10th*
Chest 37???

Waist 26???

Hips 37???

Thigh 23???

Calf 16???

Bicep (flexed) 13???

??????SO: Bi???s up, thigh???s up, calves up, hips SAME for TWO MONTHS, waist down another ½ inch and scale up 2 lbs.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> ??????SO: Bi???s up, thigh???s up, calves up, hips SAME for TWO MONTHS, waist down another ½ inch and scale up 2 lbs.



Good progress.  Obviously you are adding some serious LBM.


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Good progress.  Obviously you are adding some serious LBM.


Thanks TP, BUTT I wanna LOSE FAT right now


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2003)

OMG!! YOUR Cheat meal sounds YUMMMY! I'm soo jealous.. I should have ate that for mine..instead of mexican food!!!! 

thats an expensive buffett woman~ where are you???!


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> OMG!! YOUR Cheat meal sounds YUMMMY! I'm soo jealous.. I should have ate that for mine..instead of mexican food!!!!
> 
> thats an expensive buffett woman~ where are you???!



Yea, it sure was yummy
Its funny, because I wanted SUGAR and I ended up having none, but I was still satisfied
My hubby and I spent the weekend in Atlantic City, NJ to celebrate my Dad???s birthday,
The buffet was so expensive because it was a brunch that included all this fancty seafood, including lobster tails ect???but I just wanted my bread My parents said my meal was a waste of $45, but not to me LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I know I posted two Measurements, but I can only find this one
> FIRST
> 
> ...



Brit......first off...you can't weigh after a cheat/carbfest...you're gonna hold 3-4 grams of water w/every extra gram of glycogen....by Wednesday....your w8 will be down!

Secondly...who is to say that you didn't gain a few pounds of LBM ...AND... Lose BF at the same time.....I think the stats look gr8.

Now get back to work!  




> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> My parents said my meal was a waste of $45, but not to me LOL



...and tell me why I 'feel' guilty about this!?  D


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO..... Yea its YOUR fault!

I will take reimbursement in the form of a box o Detour


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

Wrappers...talk to w8  

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Wrappers...talk to w8
> 
> DP


I ahd a wrapper today
No choice, I SWEAR. I was on the road-meeting- and it was wait 6 hours til next meal or do the dirty detour. It fit my macros well though


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

*3/10/03*

DAY B 1648 cals

ONE
1/2 c oats
1.5 tbsp PB
1.5 Scoop Designer

TWO
4.5 ounce chicken
2.5 tbsp Newman
Green Beans

THREE
Detour Bar
Coffee


FOUR
Same as TWO
1 Strawberry

FIVE
same as FOUR

SIX
same as FOUR


Why  the hell am I so HUNGRY today*REALLY* bad hunger PANGS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 3/10/03*



> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> THREE
> Detour Bar
> Coffee



She puts a  there as if she's really sad that she had to have a detour bar


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: 3/10/03*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> She puts a  there as if she's really sad that she had to have a detour bar


Well it WAS good, esp with coffee BUT I have had them untouched for WEEKS. I didnt want to FUQ up ...really


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

K just hand handful of greenn beans.....STARVING....damn chicken is taking FOREVER to cook


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: 3/10/03*



> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I didnt want to FUQ up ...really



I know...I was just joking  ...but I bet it was awesome w/ coffee


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2003)

My boss is a BB too and he came in this morning and threw a fucking UTurn bar on my desk for me.    Now I have to look at that every time I open my freezer!!!!!


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

Despite the Detour bar, I have a bottomless pit for a tummy. I found a grapefruit in my fridge and added that to Meal 5. Best damn grapefruit I ever had


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I had a wrapper today
> No choice, I SWEAR. I was on the road-meeting- and it was wait 6 hours til next meal or do the dirty detour. It fit my macros well though



ADD ONE PENALTY DAY before the next CHEAT! :serious:   Do bad to do after your cheat day....backstepping

(Next time it's 3 days  )





DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> My boss is a BB too and he came in this morning and threw a fucking UTurn bar on my desk for me.    Now I have to look at that every time I open my freezer!!!!!



Quick...take it to the GP's 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2003)

Ummmm NO!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

:LOSERS: 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm saving it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm saving it



To look at right?...Thinking that the "Devil" is in my freezer! 

Sorry Brit, see the evil ONE BAR brings...

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2003)

No, I'm gonna EAT IT!! 

Well someday


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2003)

Sounds like an awesome weekend Brit!!! Glad you enjoyed that buffet.. I would have picked the same stuff you did!


----------



## Britney (Mar 11, 2003)

*03/11/03 TUESDAY*

DAY B
5 meals 1475 cals 35P 5C 15F

*ONE*
5.5 ouncs Chicken
3 tbsp BV
Green beans
Bite of apple (I have no berries  )

*TWO*
Same as ONE

*THREE*
2.5 scoops Designer
1.5 TBSP PB

*FOUR*
Same as ONE

*FIVE*
Same as ONE
OR EGGS with 3 yolks if I am in da mood
W/O is CHEST


FYI Water is ALWAYS 5L plus (more like 6 I am sure)


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 11, 2003)

HI Brit..glad you enjoyed that "Buffet" lol.. umm may I inquire what is in meal one;  bv?? 

ahh the feeling of blonde... I just am having a blockage today( yes I know more fiber will help me out but really I cannot figure it out).. I am trying to go through some of most fabulous ladies and get a meal plan together.. 


Thanks bunches

Eri'


----------



## Britney (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey Eri 
I am just too lazy to type...BV is Newmans Balsamic Vinegrette


----------



## Britney (Mar 11, 2003)

Oh and I need to add A starbuck coffee to my meals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Oh and I need to add A starbuck coffee to my meals



Soon Brit soon 

How about a BW and waist measurement, post Sunday's Cheat, in the morning please? 

(you can express it in gained or lost poundage if you want) 

..and hit your water today! 


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 11, 2003)

Soon what?  LALALALLALALALA
Oh yea,  you must be refering to my cheat meal on Sunday. 
I am excited too

Okie Dokie on the measurements...but I still dont own a scale 

I can get you a BW tommorow night?


I am also taking a few pics real quick tonight, for my sanity. I will email you guys to see as well


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

When, as in what time of the day, and what day. did you weigh yourself for Monday's report? 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 11, 2003)

I weoghed myself in the afternoon...on a different scale. So its meaningless......

Mailing pics now..not too good
Only thing thats noticibly diff is my back...not backside, my back itself


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

....and arms/shoulders! Little bit of quad too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey Brit....you're full of shit (she told me her legs and ass were bigger)...your ass is SMALLER, your Legs are SMALLER.....your waist is SMALLER..and you're calves look much much better!  

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 11, 2003)

If you say so
Think you better add carrots in your diet...your vision must be failing!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Never judge your own ass   Leah, what's your asspinion? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Never judge your own ass   Leah, what's your asspinion?
> 
> 
> DP





> Holy shit!...look at the freaken shoulders on ya! Your arms and shoulders have improved so much since last year...awesome!!!!
> 
> Definitely see some improvements in the upper body...arms are leaning out, back is leaning out...starting to see separation there.Quads look like they're starting to lean out...though not as much as the upper body. Bottom of the hip, right along the ass cheek line looks better too. It's the upper hip, just below the thong where I see a problem. Wonder if this could be from uphill tread? Are you still doing that? Let's see what DP thinks on that?
> 
> But don't be discouraged...I see lots of improvement here!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Naw.....it's not the Treadmill...it's the sugah! 

We need perfection!  

Brit.....do you want to reusme cardio?


----------



## Britney (Mar 11, 2003)

I havent had SUGAH..cept the DETOUR bar yesterday

I dont mind the cardio- but not on this meal plan
I think we are changing up as of next Monday, cause the plan was only for two weeks....maybe I will resume then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

and the Cheats ...lol.....oops, that's like 2 days in a row  


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I havent had SUGAH..cept the DETOUR bar yesterday
> 
> I dont mind the cardio- but not on this meal plan
> I think we are changing up as of next Monday, cause the plan was only for two weeks....maybe I will resume then



I want my U-Turn bar


----------



## Britney (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I want my U-Turn bar


Damn girl, you are not helping here


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

I want one too! Someone send me one!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

LMAO...I don't want one...I have too many! 
*not eating them either*

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 12, 2003)

*03/12/03*

DAY A
6 meals 1648 cals 

*ONE*
½ c oats
1.5 tb PB
1.5 scoop Desginer

*TWO*
1 can tuna
2.5 tbsp BV
Green Beans
Sliver of apple

*THREE*
4.5 ounce chicken
2.5 tbsp BV
1 cucumber
½ apple

*FOUR*
1.5 scoops Designer
1.5 TBSP PB

*FIVE*
4.5 ounce chicken
2.5 tbsp BV
Green Beans
Squash (if I get to store)

*SIX*
6 eggwhites
3 whole eggs

W/O is LEGS and ABS

Question: Why am I always hungrier TODAY- the higher carb/cal day then DAY A

Oh and lets not forget to add my mornign Starbuck tradition


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Me too!...carbs make me hungrier! GGGRRRR


----------



## Jenny (Mar 13, 2003)

Brit, we wanna see them pics too!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: 03/12/03*



> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> Oh and lets not forget to add my mornign Starbuck tradition



I have a client who just dropped 20 pounds.....he was a heavy coffee drinker  and went "cold turkey" off...4 days of headaches.

Anyway he attributes a large part of his progress to that! 

Even before his results....I had decided to ween off by the end of the month....days when I do caffeine and not coffee...I am so much sharper (cuts).........I'm down to about 200 mgs a day, real coffee on weekends which is about to become 1/2 reg, 1/2 decaff..and the 100 mgs/day next week.

My point is.....I'm getting leaner and sharper... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Here Brit...let me answer for you......


  GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRR


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Here Brit...let me answer for you......
> 
> 
> GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRR


NO my answer is:

GOOD FOR YOU DP!


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

We used the same smileys too LOL


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

NG~ no pics 


Earlier in the week you request BW and Waist in the morning. Last night(I always weigh at night) my wieght was fukking 174 Yet I do look better, no? How long is the afterlife of EQ, because I just keep growing
I also measured my waist this AM, and it was 26.5??????if I squeeze tape together tighter I can get less than 26???

Side Note:
: preparing:  My plan ends this Sunday after my cheat. What???s next?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

Look what w8 taught me:



Ok...here is the deal...something isn't right, unless that is a typo....you told me 10 pounds less

I have seen something before that may explain this........I have seen women miss the IM (intramuscular) site and inject sideways or with too short of a pin to get through the fat....hence the AS gets trapped in the subQ fat and disipates more slowly.

But I think there may be other issues here...you were at 2100 calories, and now you are averaging much less, and gaining? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> Side Note:
> : preparing:  My plan ends this Sunday after my cheat. What???s next?



Standing at your computer all day....no sitting


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

EVER AGAIN!  


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

Ok...here is the deal...something isn't right, unless that is a typo....you told me 10 pounds less
*No typo..I started at 167???.went to 170???to 172???to now 174?!*
I have seen something before that may explain this........I have seen women miss the IM (intramuscular) site and inject sideways or with too short of a pin to get through the fat....hence the AS gets trapped in the subQ fat and disipates more slowly.
*I didn???t do the injections myself and my needle was 1???. I do have a lot o lard on  da butt, so maybe that???s what happened*
But I think there may be other issues here...you were at 2100 calories, and now you are averaging much less, and gaining? 
* There are no other issues that I know of? Other than I am getting REALLY frustrated*


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> EVER AGAIN!
> 
> 
> DP


LMAO


I will not be on the puter this weekend, till late Sunday night. Will I have something waiting for me? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE?!
I don't wanna do this meal plan anymore: pout:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> LMAO
> 
> 
> ...




See! I knew it wasn't worth the cheat! LOL


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> See! I knew it wasn't worth the cheat! LOL




You are next missy


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

I am going to die of starvation today  :sendpeanutbutter:


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

I can still have Peanut butter I would send ya some, but then DP will cut me off

But I bet after Sunday I wont be able to


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

No...it's okay, he won't cut you off, really...sharing is good, he thinks so, I've asked him...just do it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...it's okay, he won't cut you off, really...sharing is good, he thinks so, I've asked him...just do it



Don't even think about   Somebody gag her...  She's talking through her stomach again! 


Brit.....there is something going on......I have room for about 4 PM's....please send me all your cheats  

No, seriously...although I have seen people gain w8 ona single bowl of popcorn a day..(true)...and several on 600-800 calories even after an hour a day of cardio  (so much for calorie in - calorie out theory....bunk )....I know your metabolism and something is up.......you shouldn't be able to gain that much in that short of period while dropping intake and sugars.  I'll stick with the AS theory for now...btw..should have used 1 1/2"....but if there have been any changes in B/C...supps,nicotine,  other things...please PM me. 

Right now...we see improvement...and I do believe you may have "Learned How to Train"  ..(you'll have to think about that).....but I'm not sure what to do with your program w/o more info 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

NO CHEATS Ok Pm on its way....and leave the hungry girl alone


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

I have only one resort left if she doesn't find some self control:

The Ass Curse...

I curse her so that everything bad that she eats....ends up on her ass! 

w8....someones beat me! ?   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Yeah! Leave the hungry girl alone...who happens to be eating tuna and spinach...and who happens to have found self control...if anyone has noticed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah! Leave the hungry girl alone...who happens to be eating tuna and spinach...and who happens to have found self control...if anyone has noticed



Prove it!    (7 weeks 3 days)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

I am proving it....but I still get to whine about it


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

I think I figured it out..I was looking at myself in the gym and I dont think my inner/outer thighs got bigger. It looks like my ass is shrinking along with the bottom Quad condensing and hardening, making the inner/outer more obvious?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

:nicetummy:


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> :nicetummy:


Thx W8....there was a time........ long ago before the horrid bulk


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

I know...me too


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

Uh missy, juding from your progress pics you abs look awesome. Would have comment but the thread is LOCKED
Waist is NOTICABLY smaller too. Almost hard to believe


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

I guess....thanks  still not where I wanna be/should be though


----------



## kuso (Mar 13, 2003)

Mmmmmmm.....nice avy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Brit.....I was thinking....I think we should stay w/this program one more week, but re-introduce cardio at 1 TC  (30 minutes) and 1 HIIT (20-25 minutes with W/U and C/D) 


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

*Yesterday, March  13th*

DAY B
5 meals 1475 cals 

Starbucks

*ONE*
4.5 ounce chicken
2.5 tbsp BV
Green beans
1 strawberry

*TWO*
4.5 ounce chicken
2.5 tbsp BV
Green beans
1 strawberry

*THREE*
2 scoops Designer
1.5 TBSP PB

*FOUR*
4 ounce ground beef
1 tbsp PB
½ c cottage cheese
Green beans

*FIVE*
6 eggwhites
3 whole eggs
Green Beans
1 straswberry


W/O BACK


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Yesterday, March  13th*



> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> *FOUR*
> ...



This looks like a really good meal, lol


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Brit.....I was thinking....I think we should stay w/this program one more week, but re-introduce cardio at 1 TC  (30 minutes) and 1 HIIT (20-25 minutes with W/U and C/D)
> 
> 
> DP


ONE MORE WEEK?!

Ok so Cardio on Day A or Day B, does it matter


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Yesterday, March  13th*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> This looks like a really good meal, lol


It was
I am allowed

I think LOL


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

*TODAY March 14th*

DAY A
6 meals 1648 cals 

*ONE*
½ c oats 
1 tbsp PB
1.2 scoops Designer

*TWO*
1 can tuna
2 tbsp BV
Drizzle flax
1 strawberry

*THREE*
4.5 ounce chicken
2.5 tbsp BV
½ apple
Green Beans

*FOUR*
1.5 Scoop Designer
1.5 tbsp PB

*FIVE*
4 eggwhites
2 whole eggs
½ apple
Green Beans

*SIX*
4.5 ounce chicken
2.5 tbsp BV
Cucucmber

W/O ARMS
???Shoulders tommorow


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hey Britney,
> Those abs look awesome!!! Keep up the good work




Just dropping this here so you see...I think it was posted in my journal by accident?


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

Oh missed that, thanks W8


and Thanks Jstar


and to TP.......They will come back


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Brit...do you know offhand what day a and day b totals are supposed to be, in terms of g of protein, g of fat, g of carbs?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Oh missed that, thanks W8
> 
> 
> ...



You think?


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Brit...do you know offhand what day a and day b totals are supposed to be, in terms of g of protein, g of fat, g of carbs?


YUP

A 1648 cals,... 6 meals
   72g F, 70g C, 180P
   3 meals of berries/no carbs


B 1475 cals,...5 meals
   175 P 25 C 90F

I think.............


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Robboe (Mar 14, 2003)

Your avatar is fucking hot.

Where is the full photo?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice Job Britney!  Your tummy looks great. 

I bet the rest of you is coming along great.  Good Job


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks, but that WAS my tummy.....almost getting back there.....Damn bulk


----------



## Robboe (Mar 14, 2003)

I'll be the judge of that.

Just put the photo up.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Brit...Cadio on "A" days is best!  

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Brit...Cadio on "A" days is best!
> 
> DP


K
What about this weekend? U said no cheat on Sat(a B day), to wait til Sun.
This means I will be having my reg 70c on Sun since its an A day plus my cheat!? 
That does not sound right. Can I go for Sat? PLEASE?


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

No photos TCD, sorry!


----------



## tigress (Mar 14, 2003)

Have a good weekend Brit. Missed chatting with you the last few days but am swamped at work


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> K
> What about this weekend? U said no cheat on Sat(a B day), to wait til Sun.
> This means I will be having my reg 70c on Sun since its an A day plus my cheat!?
> That does not sound right. Can I go for Sat? PLEASE?



Then you won't learn not ot eat Detours 

No...do it on Sunday....1st meal if you can in place of Meal one......(which already had carbs)


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

GRRRRR...fine...Now I am getting gypped out of my oatmeal too You stink...I know, I know...I STINK


----------



## Robboe (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> No photos TCD, sorry!




Why not?

Your face doesn't have to be in the photo.


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

Perhaps at the end of my cut


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 14, 2003)

Can't wait


----------



## Britney (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Can't wait


Neither can I


----------



## Britney (Mar 16, 2003)

*SATURDAY MEALS*

DAY B 1475 cals

4 meals were:
4.5 ounces Chicken
2.5 tbsp BV
Green Beans
1 strawbeery

and 1
6 eggwhites
3 yolks
green beans

I will say by the evening I thought I was going to SNAP Low energy and was VERY BITCHY DID NOT FEEL GOOD AT ALL


----------



## Britney (Mar 16, 2003)

*SUNDAY MEALS*

DAY B + FREE meal (fin-a-FUCKING-ly )

ONE
1 can of tuna
2 tbsp BV
OUT OF VEGGIES

TWO
CHEAT at IHOP
3.5 Buttermilk Pancakes
French Toast(3 slices)
SF syrup
coffee

WAS FULL, but ate just enoguh food, veerrrrryy yummy
(also looked up the macros online beforehand to determine the right amount of cals)

THREE
2 scoops Designer
1.5 tbsp PB

FOUR
5 ounces Chicken
2 tbsp BV
1/2 apple
Green beans

FIVE
same as FOUR

SIX
1/2 cottage cheese
4 ounces Steak
1 tbsp PB
green beans

W/O Bis n Tri's

Personal record: 30lb DB curls for 10 reps ea

Oh and while I was eattig the pancakes, I got a rush of body heat- was SWEATING- WTF?


----------



## Britney (Mar 16, 2003)

Next Cheat will not be pancakes, I am going for a bag of Dorritos or 6 chocolate chips cookies......raw


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: SUNDAY MEALS*



> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excellent curls! 

That kind of reaction is perfect, means you went thermo (some carbs in your next plan)....did you get a body pump also? 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: SUNDAY MEALS*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Excellent curls!
> 
> *Thanks I did my w/o about 1.5 hours after my carb fest- gotta love dem carbs*
> ...


----------



## Britney (Mar 16, 2003)

Also, I purchased CLA-tonalin....How do I take this?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

Minimum is 4 X 750 mgs spread throughout the day...I prefer right before or w/meals...some 30-45 minutes before (to block lipoprotein lipase)....more is Better! 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Minimum is 4 X 750 mgs spread throughout the day...I prefer right before or w/meals...some 30-45 minutes before (to block lipoprotein lipase)....more is Better!
> 
> DP


The tabs say 1000mg Sounds liek I should have bought the bigger bottle Please tell me I need not count these towards my fat totals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Not a 1 X 4...but if you take more...than say 5/day yes......they say 1000mgs but are only 600 or 750 mgs of CLA if Tonalin! 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 17, 2003)

Ah, I see. Just looked, it has 740mg-820mg Conjugated Linolieic Acid....thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

It will be noticable in 6-12 weeks!  Good Choice! 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 17, 2003)

These CLA pills are fuqqing HUGE!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> These CLA pills are fuqqing HUGE!!!!



SHADDUP and take it!  

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 17, 2003)

*03/17/03 MOnday*

DAY B
5 meals 1475 cals 35P 5C 15F

Starbucks Grande Regular

ONE
5.5 ouncs Chicken
3 tbsp BV
Green beans
1 strawberry

TWO
Same as ONE

THREE
Same as ONE

FOUR
4 ounces Top Round
Less than 1/2 c cottage ch
1 tbsp PB
Green beans

FIVE
4 ounces Top Round
Less than 1/2 c cottage ch
1 tbsp PB
Green beans

4 CLA pills


W/O is BACK n ABS



Just realized why my grocery bills are Astronimical I haven't had any cream/protein shakes in a LONG time.....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: 03/17/03 MOnday*



> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> DAY B
> 5 meals 1475 cals 35P 5C 15F
> 
> ...




When you're only gettting 1475 calories....you want REAL food! lol

K...I think I need to hit Starbucks...is it really that good?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Sounds like Starbucks gets $65 or more a month! 


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 17, 2003)

Starbucks is da bomb. Once you drink it, you will not be able to drink any other coffee. I can't believe they don't have any in Canada, I mean Kuso gets it in JAPAN! And around here there is one every 1.5 miles

And not $65! More like......um ,shit, I am shelling out that much


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2003)

> K...I think I need to hit Starbucks...is it really that good?



Starbuck fucking ROCKS!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

We have a Starbucks...it's just totally outta my way


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2003)

We have a Starbucks in our Cafe at work - you don't know how hard it is to stay away from there.


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2003)

I have a Starbucks in the building I work in 3 times a week


----------



## Britney (Mar 18, 2003)

*03/18/03 TUESDAY*

DAY A
6 meals 1648 cals 

1 Grande Starbucks coffee

*ONE*
½ c oats 
1 tbsp PB
1 scoop Designer

*TWO*
4.5 ounce chicken
2 tbsp BV
Drizzle flax
1 strawberry

*THREE*
1 can tuna
2  tbsp BV
½ apple
Green Beans

*FOUR*
1.5 Scoop Designer
1.5 tbsp PB

*FIVE*
4 eggwhites
2 whole eggs
½ apple
Green Beans

*SIX*
4.5 ounce chicken or eggs again
2.5 tbsp BV
Cucucmber

W/O CHEST and CARDIO


----------



## Britney (Mar 18, 2003)

I just read up on the show I am doing, Physique 2003 and it appears the competition will be a lil TOUGH. Looks like since this show is about two weeks from the JR USA???s, it is inviting to those competitors as a warm up. Last year there were FIFTEEN TALL CLASS girls Most looked AWESOME. Damn I gotta a lot of work to do


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

Crap and  


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Crap and
> 
> 
> DP





DOUBLE CRAP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Don't worry...you can do it!


----------



## Britney (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Don't worry...you can do it!


 I can do it for sure...but place? Thanks W8!




Side note:
DP I know your week is all screwed up with the family thing and the NPC show, but remember your lil pest please

I have my cheat on Friday or Saturday AM I doing it on the day after the 3rd B day or on the actual B day?

After  is a new day, and a new meal plan...with carbs

Do you think you can have something for me then?
Pretty please


Signed
DPendant


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

Dear DPendant,

Suck it up and do your cheat on a weekend....they way you like it.......and look for a new plan Thursday night/Friday morning......

Cardio goes to 3 X's next week too! 


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 18, 2003)

OK
Mucho thanks


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

*03/19/03*

DAY B
5 meals 1475 cals 

1 Grande Starbucks coffee

*ONE*
5 ounces Chicken
2.5 tbsp BV
1 strawberry
Green Beans

*TWO*
4.5 ounce chicken- DRY because I NEED PB 
2 tbsp PB
Green Beans

*THREE*
1.5 can tuna
2.5 tbsp BV
1 strawberry
Green Beans

*FOUR*
6 eggwhites
3 whole eggs
1 strawberry
green beans

*FIVE*
Same as FOUR???or ONE if I make it to the store

*W/O* Is LEGS and ABS

I am FUQQING STARVING TODAY


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: 03/19/03*



> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> *TWO*
> ...




Missy...._you_ do not _need_ peanut butter....*I* _NEED_ peanut butter!!!! You have plenty of peanut butter, lol.


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: 03/19/03*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Missy...._you DESERVE_ peanut butter....*I* _CAN't HAVE_ peanut butter!!!! So I am telling DP to forget about my 1 tbsp tomorrow, it is not worth it




Gee thanks W8, DP will be so proud


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah...that's not right, lol.


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

Sorry I am bored here at work. I had to do something to amuse myself


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

That's okay...I'm sure that after my show I'll be having yummy foods while you're still eating...what is it? 1475?....Yeah...I'll be sure to give ya a good rundown of all the sugar I consume  ...j/k  lol


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)




----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

I cleaned out my closet last night, and tried on my jeans. FUQQING HOPELESS!! I can???t even fit into my jeans that I wore before all this fitness stuff became prominent in my life I have 3 I can wear, out of like 12

On a more positive note, my black dress pants I wear to work are noticeably looser today



and I am STILL HUNGRY


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

I still can't fit into my jeans either! And I'm 7 weeks out!    I don't know WTF happened to my ass 

DP.....DON'T answer that!!!!


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

LOL, yep I get them on all the way to my hips/ass and then there is no hope


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> LOL, yep I get them on all the way to my hips/ass and then there is no hope



LMAO.  Maybe you shouldn't have had those pancakes....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> LMAO.  Maybe you shouldn't have had those pancakes....


 That is SOOOOOOO wrong!


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

I am STILL HUNGRY

BTW I did leg press again and kept my record alive of 5 plates and a 35 on each side, and people were commenting...again And later my hubby asked what I did at the gym, and he replied no wonder your legs feel rock hard

I don't think its THAT much weight Am I a freak or do people just don't push themselves hard enough?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

Your gonna have to push yourself harder.......my partner Power K does 6 on a side....your a 10 short Brittie   (@141)

But it's damn repspectable....now about this hunger...

GET OVER IT! 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Your gonna have to push yourself harder.......my partner Power K does 6 on a side....your a 10 short Brittie   (@141)
> *FINE I will put an extra 15 on each side next week*
> But it's damn repspectable....now about this hunger...
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I still can't fit into my jeans either! And I'm 7 weeks out!    I don't know WTF happened to my ass
> 
> DP.....DON'T answer that!!!!



Please????

 *tongue hurts* 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's okay...I'm sure that after my show I'll be having yummy foods while you're still eating...what is it? 1475?....Yeah...I'll be sure to give ya a good rundown of all the sugar I consume  ...j/k  lol



That's mean! 



HEY Brit...are you HUNGRY? 


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

What?  ...I said I was just kidding  ...I'd never do that to a fellow dieter....I'd just leave it up to her imagination  LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

See...that was YOU...not your TUMMY

So 

 GET OVER IT!  


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Your gonna have to push yourself harder.......my partner Power K does 6 on a side....your a 10 short Brittie   (@141)



Woohoo!!!  I'm close I hit 5 plates on each side plus 15lbs at 12 reps on Monday.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

Rub it in Jodi. Rub it in!  

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2003)

No not rubbing it just proud of myself!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey Brit! Doing fab as usual!   I thought SOMEONE should give you some positive feedback!  (yeah DP, that one was for you! )
Just wanted to tell ya that your abs look real nice! Love the avvy! 

NG


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

No Jodi...I wanted you to rub it in, we are all pround of you! 

NG......positive reinforcement doesn't always work...

We strive for discipline, consistency and perfection!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> We strive for discipline, consistency and perfection!
> 
> DP



and when we do that we get tummies like Brit! 

Awesome work on the leg press ladies....maybe I'll get there someday :hope: lol


----------



## Jenny (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> and when we do that we get tummies like Brit!



Do I hear some sarcasm in that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

No read back and in w8's journal.....she loves Brit's curves!  

DP


----------



## Jenny (Mar 20, 2003)

Kay..


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Do I hear some sarcasm in that?




No!  Not at all! I am proud of Britney and her discipline, and I was praising her....pointing out that when people are disciplined (like she is) they will get nice tummies (like she has)!

GEEZ! How did a compliment get twisted as sarcasm?!


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

Sheesh, I never expected all this talk in my journal so early in the day

First, Jodi I am much taller than you, so I have a greater distance to press 

Second, NG thanks for the compliments

Finally, W8, I understood what you meant, no worries


And I am eatting oats and PB right now
Pathetically, that makes me so happy


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> And I am eatting oats and PB right now
> Pathetically, that makes me so happy



Pathetically....this makes me jealous


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Sheesh, I never expected all this talk in my journal so early in the day
> 
> First, Jodi I am much taller than you, so I have a greater distance to press
> ...



Whadda bout me? .......j/k 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

I had you in there originally BUt it wasn't nice, so I deleted it
















OK OK I said :

DP.............I WILL NOT GET OVER IT UNTIL MY COOKIES ON SATURDAY


----------



## Jenny (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No!  Not at all! I am proud of Britney and her discipline, and I was praising her....pointing out that when people are disciplined (like she is) they will get nice tummies (like she has)!
> 
> GEEZ! How did a compliment get twisted as sarcasm?!



I meant.. well.. I meant..  now what did I mean.. uhm.. well nevermind..


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

LMAO...because you can't LYAO! 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey Guess What

I have jeans on today (the ones I actullay fit in) and from the side view, I actually have a lil bubble ass

Used to be just a flat white girl butt


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 20, 2003)

Until I read the last line, I wasn't sure that a bubble ass was a good thing.


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

*03/20/03 Thursday*

DAY A
6 meals 1648 cals 

1 Grande Starbucks coffee

*ONE*
½ c oats
1.2 scoop Designer
1.5 TBSP PB

*TWO*
4.5 ounce chicken
2 tbsp Newmans Parmesan and Roasted Garlic-----OMFG, so YUMMY
Green Beans

*THREE*
HOUSTONS Restuarant
Chicken Breast Dry
1 artichoke???had oil on it
½ apple I brought in my purse

*FOUR*
Same as TWO

*FIVE*
Same as TWO plus ½ apple

*SIX*
Same as TWO

W/O is Shoulders and Cardio


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2003)

Congrats on the bubble ass!! I LOVE My Bubble But!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Congrats on the jeans, lol...I was actually going to try my on soon...I feel like I've shrunk this week


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

No,  the jeans I wore, were one of the 3 that actually fit LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Oh, lol 

Well...I'll let ya know how mine fit if I ever get into them


----------



## Jodi (Mar 20, 2003)

> 2 tbsp Newmans Parmesan and Roasted Garlic-----OMFG, so YUMMY



After w8 posted about this being so good, I was gonna give a shot.  How's it in comparison to the others.  So far Ceasar is my fav.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

It's so good I don't think we're supposed to be having it...so don't tell you know who


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

Cesear is my fave as well, but I tend to use the BV more since I can use more. (less fat)

The Parmesan is salty/cheesy like the Ceaser And it has 11g F for two Tbsp, so its perfect for those 12g F meals

Its right behind the Cesear


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's so good I don't think we're supposed to be having it...so don't tell you know who


 Why not?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Parmesan, cheese, dairy. 

It's probably alright for everyone but ME! LOL


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

Ing are:

Oil, distilled vinegar, water, parmesan cheese,salt, sugar,roasted garlic,vinegar, water salt ect

Macros:
2 tbsp
110 cals
11g F
2g C
1g Sugar
1g Protein


Looks ok to me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

As long as you all go on ACV and flax soon....I don't care!  

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

I KNEW that was coming. I have been using AVC regularly on my beans, just haven't posted it

Flax coming soon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Fucking Psy-chic you are! 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

For the record, I think Starbuck's will be my cheat on Saturday.
The pumkin/cheese muffin and toffee bar look SOOOOOOO yummy every damn morning

I will be doing arms and cardio Saturday, since gym skipped tonight.:tired: Been there Mon, Tues, Wed

Should I consume the cheat before or after my w/o?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 20, 2003)

Cheesecake Factory Brit!!!  Cheesecake Factory!


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

LOL
Did you know ONE slice of their cheesecake is almost 1000 cals and 70-90g fat?
Vanilla Bean Cheesecake: 
Calories - 870
Total Fat - 62g 
Cholesterol - 230mg 
Sodium - 230mg 
Total Carbs - 69g 

Dulce de Leche Caramel Cheesecake:
Calories - 1,010
Total Fat - 71g 
Cholesterol - 305mg 
Sodium - 390mg 
Total Carbs - 84g 

and Cinnabon, my other deadly fave:

Classic Cinnabon with frosting = 700 calories + 24 grams of fat 
Pecanbon = 1,100 calories + 56 grams of fat 


Actually the Classic is doable


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

omg!!!!!! I sooo would eat all that right now!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> Should I consume the cheat before or after my w/o?



Before...set another PR 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 20, 2003)

> Classic Cinnabon with frosting = 700 calories + 24 grams of fat




OMG I never knew how much was in those  

I do love Cheescakefactory though  

We really need a drooling smilie!


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OMG I never knew how much was in those
> *Me neither*
> I do love Cheescakefactory though
> ...


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Before...set another PR
> 
> DP


K, thanks....and WILL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Dear DPendant,
> 
> Suck it up and do your cheat on a weekend....they way you like it.......and look for a new plan Thursday night/Friday morning......
> ...



K...ass promised 

*FIRST!

After your Cheat Day....ONE day Depletion/Transition

240 P 10 C 72 F 6 meals......the 10 C is for a few berries in 2 meals*



THEN:

You have  been at 1475 + 1648 = 3123/2 + 100 (cheat per day)

.......1662 ish...with 2 X cardio


What do you say to:

*225 P 75 C 50 F or 1650 calories in 5 meals...higher fiber..and Cardio X 3*

This is higer P, you were at 180... and lower F, you were at 72.....so the fiber is gonna be really important (note: extra fiber may bloat you at first) This means Oats, Brown rice...lots of greens and veggies

So basically a Marco shift, drop in Frequency, and added cardio....you are still pretty far out and we believe the extra protein and change will be good....we can always tweak this, but you have limited downside at 1650 

Have a gr8 weekend, I'll be around for questions! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I wanted to give her 90 C, but I don't think she can handle it!
> 
> DP







> I CAN HANDLE IT
> 
> No really I can



LOL 

No  do this for a week...and if you want to trade 15 P for 15 C at that time, you can! 



DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> *FIRST!
> ...


----------



## Britney (Mar 21, 2003)

It's Question time

45g Protein per meal----grocery bills gonna get worse
10g Fat per meal......
75g Carbs.........How do I break this out? 
Three meals of 25g and 2 meals with no carbs?

When you say extra fiber, should I have 2 c of veggies instead of my normal 1-1.5 cups?



What would I do without you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> It's Question time
> 
> 45g Protein per meal----grocery bills gonna get worse
> ...


----------



## Britney (Mar 21, 2003)

Alrighty, looks like I am all set 

Not sure which carb track I will follow. :Will think over the weekend: Can I chg it daily or do I have to stick to one plan?

Normally Meal 5 is PWO........but after today...I am unemployed/ 

SO I don't know when my w/o's will fall. Is it best to consume the carbs PWO or no?


And  about the EATTING


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Changable...but avoid back to back bigger carb meals 

PWO is like any other meal to us, you may just feel better placing some carbs there 

You make unemployed sound good!..

  You know you would


----------



## Britney (Mar 21, 2003)

Ok


OK


 I do don't I 
More time for sleep, sex, workouts and meal preparations


 LALALLALALALLALA






Leaving soon, If I dont catch ya'll.............Have a great weekend


----------



## Britney (Mar 21, 2003)

And, um,  Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

U2 Brit....have a good weekend 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Changable...but avoid back to back bigger carb meals



Yeah for god's sake don't do that...he'll flip out! 


...unemployed?   ...is this a good thing or bad thing for you?


----------



## Britney (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah for god's sake don't do that...he'll flip out!
> 
> *I have noticed lol*
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

So it is good...awesome! Happy for you


----------



## Britney (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks W8

BTW....NIIIIIICE LEGS!


K, I am out for real. Everyone be good


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

Have a good weekend


----------



## Britney (Mar 23, 2003)

I don't have too much time to post, but I had my cheat at Starbucks.....100% sugah. One cheese/chocolate muffin, 1/2 cookie and 1/2 toffe bar Had a decent w/o but the sugar BACKFIREDWas SOOOOO fuqqing hungry since the binge....and was at a diner after midnight and gave in and split a mouse/whipped cream cake with my man


Fuqqing sugar

Should I do the transition day (35p10C12F) for one more day to TRY and stabilize?



:Isuck:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

2 days.....and YOU SUCK! 


DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Was SOOOOO fuqqing hungry since the binge....and was at a diner after midnight and gave in and split a mouse/whipped cream cake with my man



Weak.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

lmfao! TP...you have such a way w/ words!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

Congrats to the hubby on the new job, sounds great!!


----------



## Britney (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Weak.


----------



## Britney (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

Your welcome


----------



## Britney (Mar 24, 2003)

*Monday 3/24*

6 Meals at 35P and 12F

2 whole eggs
3 whites
1/2 c cottage cheese
Green beans

1 can tuna
2 tbsp Newmans
Green Beans


5 ounces Chicken
2 tbsp Newmans
Green beans

TIMES TWO


W/O so far is 35 min Eliptical......may go back tonight for BACK


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2003)

> 5 ounces Chicken
> 2 tbsp Newmans
> Green beans



Ahhh, Brit's Signature meal.  j/k  

Congrats I hope you find a job soon.  Good Luck


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2003)

you had cottage cheese ???


----------



## Britney (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Ahhh, Brit's Signature meal.  j/k
> 
> Congrats I hope you find a job soon.  Good Luck



LOL, Thanks Jodi..Looks like I may be staying with my comapny afterall Another dept has an opening...We will see by week end. Damn, I was looking forward to sleeping in


----------



## Britney (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> you had cottage cheese ???


.....................yes?


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> .....................yes?



LOL...you not sure?


----------



## Britney (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tuesday March 25th?*

Carbs are back 
New plan is 75c 225p 50f plus lots a veggies


ONE
1/2 c brown rice
5.5 ounces Chicken
3 tbsp Newmans LIGHT
GReen beans

TWO
1.5 can tuna
3 tbsp Newmans LIGHT
Green Beans

THREE 
1/2 c oats
2 whole eggs
1/2 c cottage cheese
2 egg whites

FOUR
5.5 ounce chicken
3.5 tbsp Newmans LIGHT
Green Beans
1 c SSquash
2 strawberries

FIVE 
Same as FOUR sans the Squash


W/O Legs


----------



## Britney (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL...you not sure?


I am sure, I am just not sure why she is asking, if that is what I TYPED....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Tuesday March 25th?*



> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Carbs are back
> New plan is 75c 225p 50f plus lots a veggies
> 
> ...



Skip the carbs in the last meal in general.......but if you did have SS in the last meal...it wouldn't be terrible 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Tuesday March 25th?*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Skip the carbs in the last meal in general.......but if you did have SS in the last meal...it wouldn't be terrible
> 
> DP


Got it Meals edited


----------



## Britney (Mar 26, 2003)

Did morning cardio on empty...10 min crosstrainer and 22 min uphill walking. After legs yesterday Uphill was not a good idea Hammies are extremly sore, a good thing cause usually its the quads that are sore.

Also checked my mail and got my FREE UTURN bar I filled out a form form a link someone poste dhere. Didn't think they'd actually send it. Came in a cute lil tube, a full size bar. Now I gotta let it sit with my Detour I never ate. I hope they don't go STALE by the time I can actually eat them


----------



## Britney (Mar 26, 2003)

*Wednesday 03/26/03*

ONE
1/2 c oats
2 whole eggs
1/2 c cottage cheese
2 egg whites

TWO
5.5 ounces Chicken
3 tbsp Newmans LIGHT
GReen Beans

THREE 
1/2 c brown rice
5.5 ounces Chicken
3 tbsp Newmans LIGHT
GReen beans

FOUR
5.5 ounce chicken
2 tbsp Newmans PArm
Green Beans
1 c SSquash
2 strawberries

FIVE 
Same as FOUR sans the Squash


W/O "active rest day"  Morning cardio only.


Since I am not getting up until 11am plus..This 5 meal plan is working very well for me


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Now I gotta let it sit with my Detour I never ate. I hope they don't go STALE by the time I can actually eat them



You mean my 5 boxes left might go stale????


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

You better not eat that missy  ...cause if you do....















I'm going to get one  ...what? ...it's only fair


----------



## Britney (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You mean my 5 boxes left might go stale????


Maybe, .......................I hope they do


----------



## Britney (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You better not eat that missy  ...cause if you do....
> 
> 
> ...




LOL
Ok let's do it together...PM me when you have had enough and start unwrapping DP can't yell in TWO journals at once


----------



## Britney (Mar 26, 2003)

Finished packing, feeling VERY tired today. Woke up, cardio, ate and then NAPPED

I have an interview on Thursday For the same company I already work for, it seems they moved some people around to create a spot for lil ole me If I take it, i can play here still, but so much for some time off: pout:


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Maybe, .......................I hope they do



Well, I hope they don't!

Since I only eat about 4 per weekend.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> LOL
> Ok let's do it together...PM me when you have had enough and start unwrapping DP can't yell in TWO journals at once




  Deal!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> LOL
> Ok let's do it together...PM me when you have had enough and start unwrapping DP can't yell in TWO journals at once



Bet me! 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 28, 2003)

I am back from a mini road trip, melas updated below. 
I was in a car filled with sweet CINNABON smells My brother ate 4 mini buns Bastard


----------



## Britney (Mar 28, 2003)

*Thursday March 27th*

ONE
1/2 c oats
2 whole eggs
1/2 c cottage cheese
2 egg whites

TWO
5.5 ounces Chicken
3 tbsp Newmans LIGHT
GReen Beans

THREE 
1/4 c WHITE rice
5.5 ounces Chicken?
Lil Garlic sauce
Brocolli
(went out to lunch with my hubby, not many food places to choose from, as there were only pizza and subway. I got him for chinese, had no choice about the white rice as I was famished- this meal was 4 hours later...)

FOUR
5.5 ounce chicken
3 tbsp Newmans LIGHT
Green Beans
1/2 grapefruit

FIVE 
1.5 c Whipped Cottage cheese
1 tbsp PB
(I was in the car and was not up for DRY chicken since I ran out of Newmans)

SIX?
Got home at 3am and was STARVING!
1/4 c whipped cottage cheese
2 c green beans

NO WORKOUT since I was STILL sore form legs and the hill, plus I would be too tired to drive home.


----------



## Britney (Mar 28, 2003)

*Friday March 28th*

ONE
1/2 c oats
2 whole eggs
1/2 c cottage cheese
2 egg whites

TWO
5.5 ounces Chicken
2 tbsp Newmans Parm
GReen Beans

THREE- post w/o 
1/2 c brown rice
5.5 ounces Chicken
2 tbsp Newmans Parm
GReen beans

FOUR
5.5 ounce chicken
2 tbsp Newmans PArm
Green Beans
1 c SSquash

FIVE 
Same as FOUR sans the Squash

WORKOUT: Shoulders and Tri's........cardio today or tommorow
Depends on what I feel like


----------



## Britney (Mar 28, 2003)

Finally getting my taxes done today


----------



## lina (Mar 28, 2003)

Hiya Brit!

After looking at your journal and seeing so many SSquashes I went out and bought my first one today! 

Can't wait to try it! 

Taxes...blah!


----------



## Britney (Mar 28, 2003)

Okay we have a problem
LAST MEASUREMENTS:


> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> *March 10th*
> Chest 37???
> ...



All is the FUQQING same cept the hips are now 36.5


----------



## Britney (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hiya Brit!
> 
> After looking at your journal and seeing so many SSquashes I went out and bought my first one today!
> ...


Hiya Lina
LOL, don't expect much  
Its pretty good for a change though, only 10c for 1 cup


----------



## Britney (Mar 28, 2003)

Got a great pump doing shoulders, yet each week I have a pain in my left shoulder Esp when doing rear delts...and I AM doing warm up sets....

Also, just talked to my mom and she says" Your arms are looking too muscular, I hope you don't plan on getting more muscles. I mean you dont want big arms do you?"...................
I took that as a compliment LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Okay we have a problem
> LAST MEASUREMENTS:
> 
> ...



See Dr. Pain's theory of 'Brit's BF" 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> See Dr. Pain's theory of 'Brit's BF"
> 
> DP



That my hips/thighs are the last to come off?



Also, due to my move this weekend. I will no longer have internet as of tommorow morning LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

Till when?

Monday morn?

Have a safe move Brit! 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks DP So I can skip cardio then cause I will be moving all day?
Monday morning I *HOPE*. I can't find the fuqqing cable/internet provider for my area


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> Also, just talked to my mom and she says" Your arms are looking too muscular, I hope you don't plan on getting more muscles. I mean you dont want big arms do you?"...................
> I took that as a compliment LOL



 My mom says the same thing!


----------



## Britney (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Britney (Mar 29, 2003)

*Saturday March 29th*

ONE
1/2 c oats
2 whole eggs
1/2 c cottage cheese
2 egg whites

TWO
5.5 ounces Chicken
2 tbsp Newmans Parm
GReen Beans
3 blackberries

THREE- post w/o 
1/2 c Sweet Potato
5.5 ounces Chicken
2 tbsp Newmans Parm
GReen beans

FOUR
5.5 ounce chicken
2 tbsp Newmans PArm
Green Beans
1/2 apple or 1/2c Blackberres

FIVE 
Same as FOUR but only 2-3 blackberries

WORKOUT: ARMS and Cardio...........and moving all my shit in the moving truck

My cable server has not yet showed up to take my modem away yet

New server coming on Monday morning


----------



## Britney (Mar 29, 2003)

I dunno if its the carbs or veggies but my tummy is bloated and soft


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 29, 2003)

Maybe its the lack of ab work.


----------



## Britney (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Maybe its the lack of ab work.


You always manage to pop in perfectly lol

I HAVE been doing abs, just once a week though. Perhaps I should go for twice My tummy looks nice, but feels yucky


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Maybe its the lack of ab work.



  Sorry but it was funny


----------



## Britney (Mar 29, 2003)

Don't encourage him


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 29, 2003)

I don't need encouragement.

But thanks Jodi.  

Timing *is* everthing.

Once a week?  Impressive.....


----------



## Britney (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Once a week?  Impressive.....



Thanks

lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

LMFAO...TP's gettin' good at conveying his humour w/o smilies


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I dunno if its the carbs or veggies but my tummy is bloated and soft



Gotta be the COFFEE 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

That's not right, lol.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMFAO...TP's gettin' good at conveying his humour w/o smilies



Nope.  You are just getting good at understanding it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's not right, lol.



HFY!


----------

